# Speeders Raceway in Lex, KY.



## Tshirt Man

Tonight was the first night of racing at Speeders in Lexington, KY. I had a great time racing in the 1/18th scale scalpel class. These little cars are very quick! The Losi sliders are the next class and will probably be the biggest class at the track. Tonight was also the start of a 12 week points series. Congrats to Brad for the first win tonight too! More later....


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

I will be there next week Rick to whip up on you!


----------



## realdeal

*Good racing*

That was some fun stuff last night. The Scalpels are ballistic for that track. I think 6 is a good cutoff for the field. I didn't race mine because it would have split the field. I'll only be in the way anyhow. It looks like we might have enough next week to run A+B mains. The Sliders are definitely the "rubbing is racing" class. They look just like the full-size tumbling down the track. Mine took a couple REALLY good shots but I don't think it will need any parts. I do need to work on the handling. Wait until you guys see Mike Shelby's Slider. Last time it was there he had it hooked up.

I was surprised we didn't have a Micro-T turnout. I'll talk with some of the guys who wanted to race that class and see what happened.

I would like any of the racers who were there last night to make suggestions for next week. Is there anything else you would like to see provided by Speeders. Things already on my list are:

More extension cords
More power strips
Personal transponder system (sending the order today)
Traction compound in stock (waiting on dealership approval, should be resolved Monday)
Timesheet printouts (Shouldn't be a problem)
Race Results online (Will try to get them posted Monday)

Keith Hollifield
Speeders Hobby Center


----------



## BudBartos

You guys need to try a BRP car :thumbsup:


----------



## Tshirt Man

No offense...but I had one years ago and just didn't like the way it looked? Contact Keith at Speeders and send him a demo kit to try for free and you never know, they might be a good seller. Its worth a small investment...don't you think?


----------



## hotspot

I had a great time last night!! Keith you have a nice facility, and a well stocked hobby shop for sure!!! The main was interesting to say the least... I think the mini cars will bring the FUN back to racing..


----------



## Tshirt Man

I think alot of guys went to an offroad race this past weekend.?


----------



## realdeal

I know that Mike and Mack went. I'm pretty sure a couple others did as well. Hopefully we'll get them back next weekend.

I talked with the company with the new timing system today. It is possible we'll have that for next weekend.


----------



## hotspot

We only run scalpels..


----------



## martian 710

hotspot said:


> brp car looks kinda cheap..


I don't know totally stock out of the box BRP SC18m's dominated the Micro Onroad Nationals. Pan car stock class 4 of the top 5 in the a main were BRP's. Top qualifier for the event (all classes) was a BRP with a brushless system and no other mods. The new car has amazing handling and is just about unbreakable and a set of tires will last most of a season. You sure can't say that about a scalpel. The scalpel looks pretty with it's carbon-fiber but a lot of it ends up in the garbage can in short order. Bud does need to update the website so the information on the new car is easier to find though. Maybe we can get some guys to make a road trip this winter to show you what your missing. And yes they are cheap.(price wise anyway) You can buy the racer kit and probably race all winter without buying another part. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Clark

Well, Looks can be deceiving, The BRPV2M is the most competative 1/18 scale platforms on the racing scene today.

Parts, we don't break no stinking parts! Bud has pull his knowledge into this car and it shows. The cars are almost unbreakable, adjustable and fast. Oh yea 1/18 National champs!

Are you running a oval or what. Maybe I can come up one weekend, bring some BRP racers up and you can show us a good time.


----------



## Tshirt Man

Guys we originally started this thread for comments about our track and the racing within. Anyone is invited to race. I am sure that Speeders will welcome one and all. Racing is on Saturday and start at 5:00pm. The 1/18th scale class we race is the scalpel. If you guys want to race then go to the www.speedersonline.com to see the rules and email the owner. I am sure that he will add an additional class for the brp racers. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Clark

Will Do!


----------



## Tshirt Man

Mike where do you race at now?


----------



## Mike Clark

WOW, Good web site!


----------



## Mike Clark

*Where*

Lakeland Speedway Hueytown, Alabama
We race a Oval.


----------



## Tshirt Man

We are racing the scalpels on the road coarse but we are looking for an oval car too. Is the BRP car fast out of the box or did you have to do a bunch of mods. I had one back on the late 90's but I also raced 10th scale so next to it the BRP car looked really cheesy. We started a class but felt the cars were really slow on the big track that we raced on but now on the small tracks of today and the updated technology who knows. You guys that are racing them are the first BRP racers that I have heard of since then.


----------



## Mike Clark

Well let me put it this way. We are racing on a Oval track that has 16' straights and we are turning sub 3 second laps on slot car D16 stock Parma motors, stock gearing and 4 AA Nimh 1900 batterys. Look up the BAMA BRP's video on this site and you will see our trucks in action.


----------



## Tshirt Man

Will do, thanks for the info!


----------



## martian 710

Check out the "on the big track thread" to see what a brushless BRP can do on a very large asphalt track!!!


----------



## Bracket Bob

Just Dont Paint The Body Red! And Bring It!


----------



## Tshirt Man

what....? bring what?


----------



## Bracket Bob

Was Talking About Mcallister! He Said He Was Coming This Sat. Was Telling Him Not To Paint His Body Red And Bring It On! Lol


----------



## Tshirt Man

He always paints his bodies with pink...go figure?


----------



## realdeal

The new timing system didn't arrive today. It should be there tomorrow. I doubt that I will have enough time to learn the new system for racing Saturday. Plan on running the same setup we had last weekend with a little more sharing of transponders.

It looks like we'll have a few more Scalpels and Sliders than last week.

We didn't have a good turnout of Micro-T (stock or modified) and Mini-offroad (Mini-T etc). If that doesn't pick up we may need to look for a new class to add. I'd like to have at least 3 different flavors.

Some other classes that are being mentioned in the shop:

Oval pan car - NASCAR
1/18 Touring


----------



## Bracket Bob

Nascar, Maybe Even Dirt Late Model Or Hand Made Open Wheel Modifeds. Just My 2 Cents!


----------



## BudBartos

For info We have had 1/18th cars since 1993. They have changed over the years. 

Here is a short video of my 1/18th BRP SC18V2M on a 1/4 scale track in ravenna ohio. This car was running 4 cell and 8000 brushless but it was geared for the indoor track that is only 50 ft long so there is much more speed in it.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gK5ryqdOi3w


----------



## Tshirt Man

How about 12th scale oval?


----------



## BudBartos

Tshirt Man said:


> How about 12th scale oval?


Do you mean how will it work on a 1/12th oval??
If that is the ?? They are fine.


----------



## Tshirt Man

no that question has nothing to do with a buds car. I am asking about running 12th scale on our track?


----------



## BudBartos

OK got it.


----------



## Tshirt Man

Bud - Keith said he talked to you, I am looking forward to seeing the new updated car. I think the last time I saw one was back when Dale Sr. won Daytona.


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

How realistic looking are the nascar bodies? Like compared to the 1/10 bodies?


----------



## Tshirt Man

the way you drive...it will look generic in no time at all!


----------



## Bracket Bob

Rick If He Still Drives Like He Did 10 Yrs Ago That Will Be The First Lap Or Two!


----------



## Tshirt Man

remember that wreck that those two cops were in the other day? Thats Brian and Sam everywhere they race...wait and see. And it is never their fault!


----------



## Bracket Bob

Sam Did Say He Was Like A Magnet! No Wait That Was You And Mc Lol Come On Brain You Got To Race Now So I Wont Be In Last Place In The Points Lol


----------



## Tshirt Man

we have to be kind to him he doesn't type to fast....=-)


----------



## bigmike19

The BRP bodies look pretty decent there are some good pictures in a couple of other threads. If you don't care for the BRP stock bodies Windtunnel has some that'll fit too. One of the new cars is on ebay if you wanna check it out. If anybody else wants to run 'em I'm in.


----------



## Mike Clark

Well heck I stuck my TBud Car on the wrong page, no wonder I couldn't find it.
Look at Scalpel VS BRP. The COT car that Bud came out his year will be HOT.
It's a dead ringer for the big boys.


----------



## Tshirt Man

Another great night of racing! The scalpels are getting faster and faster. Congrats go out to Steve for the big A-main win!! The sliders were kickin' too! Its just to bad no one took that pink car out! But I guess one of Lexingtons finest had to get a win eventually? Good job Brian! I am not sure who won the other classes but great job there too!


----------



## realdeal

*Thanks again!*

Thank you to everyone who came out. I haven't crunched the numbers yet on points. I'll have those posted by Monday. Each week I'm learning a few more things about running races. I should be pretty comfortable by the end of this 12 weeks if we keep growing the entries like we did tonight. I believe we had 23 drivers and 30 class entries. That's pretty good for week 2. 

There was a problem on Slider scoring. Even though we had the breakout limit set at 3.5 seconds it was not counting laps below 4.01. I feel badly for Mike and Brad as they were the ones most affected. They both ran test laps after the main on drained batteries that were well under 4 sec. We'll have a short discussion regarding this next week. My initial thought is to allow an extra drop for this class. That way the guys who scored well tonight still get to use their points and the guys who are faster will still be there in the end. 

We will be running the new timing system next week. If you are definitely in for a personal transponder at $40 let me know now. I have 10 in stock now and will be ordering more Monday if it looks like we will need some. This system will automate a lot of the things that are taking time now like sorting classes and mains. With a personal transponder it will obviously also end the need for swapping. It should speed things up and make things run smoother. If you don't wish to purchase one I will have "house" transponders for rent.

Some other things I am looking at improving for next week:

More "real" food like sandwiches and burgers
WAY more Mountain Dew
More pit spaces
More power strips and outlets

Post any other suggestions

Keith


----------



## Bracket Bob

I had a blast last nite and congrats Brian, Keith once again you made a fun night of racing for all the guys in rc. And just for the record i think i hold the title for most wall hits in one race lol, most amazing thing is i didnt break one single part. (hats off to Robitronics guys for building one tough lil car) now for some venting. KEITH I AM ALL EXCITED THAT YOU ARE TRYING TO IMPROVE THE HOBBY AND GIVE EVERYONE A PLACE TO RACE WHAT THEY HAVE, BUT WHEN THE IMPROVEMENT IS AT THE RACERS COST THATS NOT FARE! I WAS ALL TALKED INTO BUYING A SLIDER UNTIL THE ISSUE OF THE TRANSPONDER RAISED ITS HEAD. LIKE I SAID ITS GREAT YOU WANT TO IMPROVE THINGS BUT RENTING A TRANSPONDER COME ON. WE DONT RENT THE ONES WE HAVE USED IN THE PAST 2 WEEKS, NOW WERE TOLD WE GOT TO RENT IT! THEN ON TOP OF THAT SHARE IT TOO! ARE WE GOING TO SHARE THE RENT COST AS WELL OR DOES EACH RACER PAY THE FULL AMOUNT? ALSO DOES OTHER TRACKS USE THE SAME SET UP SO IF WE DO BUY OUR OWN WILL IT WORK WITH OTHER SYSTEMS? 5 BUCKS TO RENT ONE ISNT MUCH BUT ITS NOT ABOUT THE MONEY ITS THE PRINCIPAL OF IT, WE THE RACER SHOULDNT HAVE TO PAY FOR YOUR IMPROVEMENTS, AND MOST GUYS WILL NOT SAY A THING ABOUT ANY CHANGES BECAUSE THEY HAVE INVESTED TOO MUCH MONEY IN THEIR STUFF AND WANT A PLACE TO RACE. SO MUCH FOR KEEPING THE COST DOWN! LIKE LAST NITE, I HEARD A GUY SAY HIS MICRO T NEEDED A TRANSMISSION, BUT HAD TO WAIT UNTIL NEXT WEEK TO BUY IT DUE TO LOW FUNDS, SO IF HE HAS TO PAY 5 BUCKS RENTAL FOR A TRANSPONDER NEXT WEEK THAT HAS JUST ADDED TO HIS EXSPENSE OF RACING! YOU KNOW 2 WEEKS AGO SOMEONE TOLD ME IT WAS GOING TO BE 15 BUCKS TO RACE, I BLEW THAT OFF UNTIL I CAME TO RACE, COME TO FIND OUT IT WAS NOT TRUE AND COST TO RACE WAS A FARE PRICE, BUT LAST NITE I HEARD THIS TRANSPONDER DEAL STRAIGHT FROM THE HORSE'S MOUTH! AND WOW! BOTTOM LINE I THINK ITS UNFARE!


----------



## realdeal

Thank you for the input. I'd like to see some more comments before I respond.

Keith


----------



## hotspot

Here is my .02.... I would just say the race fee should be $10 wether you have a personal or not, $10 is VERY FAIR entry.. (compatible with most tracks). If someone pays to race the transponder should be provided in the race fee.. (you could still be getting $3 "rent" and $7 entry... But charge the $10 either way.. Its a win win.. And if someone wont pay $10 for 4 or 5 hours of fun, they need to be sitt'n on the couch at home! Do $10 for 1 class additional $5 for the second.. I think that would work out very fairly for everyone... 


Keith I think you have done very well considering you have only had 2 official race weekends.. The automated system should cut a TON of time off the race night as it will figure the heats and determine the drivers! I will be getting one of those personals this week.. Again THANK YOU for providing us a great place to race, a super nice facility and parts on the wall... I think last night you were overwelmed (your comment) by the #'s of racers that turned out, but thats a good thing, I really see an avg of 40 entries or more every week.. Thats fantastic!!!!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## Bracket Bob

I Agree Hotspot But Dont Change Horse's In The Middle Of The River! Wait Until After The 12 Week's Of Racing Before You Change The Fees! And Like I Said Before The Money Part Of It Isnt The Issue Here! I Can Afford To Throw My Junk In The Closet And Let It Collect Dust And Not Have To Place It On E-bay Or A Hobby Board For Sale! This Is No Means A Bash To Keith, He Has Done A Great Job And Has Provided A Super Nice Place To Race. Iam Just Sorry Iam The Only One With Big Enough Balls To Confront The Issue Here!


----------



## Tshirt Man

I have to agree on the $10.00 deal. I have never had to rent a transponder from any track that I have raced at. It was a given that the house transponder was included in the entry fee. Since the introduction of personal transponders I have always bought one to save on the yelling, "who has the #4 transponder" over and over until someone acually realized they had it. 


In todays economy everyone is trying to save a buck or two. If you start charging to rent the transponders and also having to share them, then I see alot of folks loosing interest. I personally will buy one to save on the headache but there are alot who are on a budget and will not have the funds to purchase one. 


I am glad there is a track so close to home, and I will do all I can to support it. There are alot of internet sites as well as local hobby shops around but they don't give me a place to race what I buy. I don't mind paying a little more to support my local track.


I would also like to see a print out of the heats and who is in them with the transponder number and also the final results from the heats with lap times. I know this is probably coming in the near future with the up graded system. Bob quit yelling.


----------



## Tshirt Man

I also think bob has the most wall hits in one race!!! "hello wall"


----------



## phatinlow

Well here it goes I have had a great time racing but i am with Bob I have been racing a long time I have never had to rent transponder in over 20 yrs of racing and I have never had to pay practice on A race day so if you take 12.00 practice 7.00 to race and 5.00 for rent thats 24.00 to race a toy car I just think its getting out of hand i understand support your track but that dont mean rip me off and to not to pick but I have spend over 300.00 this week at speeders and paid more for what i bought then i could have got it somewhere else but I wanted to help keep somewhere to race but it just seems that someone is getting greedy i have paid 10.00 to 15.00 to race but they had tables plug ins chairs lap times print outs and give out plaques or trophies to the winners but I guess thats enough for now big SAM


----------



## phatinlow

Oh yes for 15.00 you get 3 heats and a main and a plaque or trophy no practice fees no rent and you dont have to bring your own chairs


----------



## bigmike19

I see where you all are coming from, I've never had to pay rent for a trasnsponder either. I see where keith is coming from too though. He's bought a new timing system to make things better for us racers which makes the second one in less than a year and they're not cheap.

I agree that if the race fees went up to $10 and $5 for a second class the timing system would be covered by the time the points series is over. I also agree that with the higher race fees plaques would be fair 'cause lets face it racin' for bragging rights is lame and there's already too much trash talking as it is.

Give it some time and things will work themselves out. Keith is new to racing and has done one hell of a job in giving us a place to race and listening to our requests. I'm just happy we have a place that's relatively close to play this winter.


----------



## phatinlow

Oh he has done great job I love racing there but I think what he needs to do is go to A track like Johns in cinni. and just see how they do things and go from there


----------



## bigmike19

This Saturday Keith is gonna make an announcement reguarding the transponder deal that should clear the air about the situation. I'm tryin' to get him to come check out P&T the next time we go since they've been around longer than any of the other tracks around us just to see how they do things. I know the layout isn't gonna change at least for the remainder of the points series but there will definately be a few changes for our better enjoyment. Just like anything else though you can't please everybody but I think after everything is explained there won't be as much to worry about money wise.


----------



## Bracket Bob

Would Sam Or Rick Let Me Know How It Turns Out? I Wont Be There This Sat! Thanks In Advance


----------



## realdeal

Just a quick clarification and response:

I don't know if I mis-spoke due to the hour or if I didn't understand the question but a transponder will be yours for the night. One of the big advantages to these transponders is that I don't have to manually re-enter them for each class. Sharing transponders during a single evening would negate that. I ordered 10 more to make sure everyone should have their own. The micro class may be an exception since they have to use special cables. A solution will be worked out if that is an issue.

I know most of you are just getting to know me but stick around and you will find that the words unfair and greedy have no place anywhere near a description of me or my business. I will have several options with regards to participation. I'm sure one of them will satisfy even the most modest race budget. See you guys Saturday!

Keith


----------



## Tshirt Man

ahh so what kind of sandwiches are you thinking about...?


----------



## realdeal

*FREE racing + Points Standings Update*

For food this weekend we will have Cheeseburgers, Pizza Pockets, Chicken Sandwiches, Corn Dogs and maybe a couple of others. Someone else mentioned White Castle burgers... Really?... I'll try them and see.

I'm going today to buy a new printer so we can have printouts. I also looked at some pictures of the Cincy track that was mentioned. They are running the same software we bought. We will have the same scoring capabilities. This software is also used at the Snowbird Nationals and several other big time races. It is called RC Scoring Pro if anyone wants to check it out.

FREE RACING - I need some guys to help me shakedown the new system Wednesday night. Anybody up for some free track time? Four or Five guys would be ideal. We'll try to start about 5PM and do several quick rounds to make sure it is scoring properly. You can come in at 3PM if you like for some free practice.

POINTS STANDINGS - I'll put the full information up on the website as soon as I can. For now here are the updated points. Remember that some of these guys only have 1 week of points and everybody must drop two for the series. That means a 200+ point swing is possible.


Scalpel Week 2 Week 1 Total
Brad Holbrook - 117.5 121 238.5
Steve Fleming - 117.5 120 237.5
Rick Bullock - 89 93 182
Sam S - 75 95 170
Bob Thomas - 73 87 160
Kevin Maggard - 69 89 158
David Cobb - 103 0 103
Ralph W- 97 0 97
Brian Mcallister - 91 0 91
Keith H - 71 0 71

Slider Week 2 Week 1 Total
Brad Holbrook 95.5 125 220.5
Keith H 97 105 202
Bill Morton - 89 93 182
Tim Robinson - 71 91 152
Brian Mcallister - 125 0 125
Sam S - 107.5 0 107.5
Mike Shelby - 91 0 91
Dan W - 75 0 75
Mike E - 73 0 73
Will Bill - 69 0 69

Mini T
David Cobb - 145
Greg R - 95
Bubba - 93

Micro Touring - We will run this as a points class if turnout continues
Charles W - 115
Greg R - 110
Will S - 93
Bill M - 91

Micro Modified
Mike Shelby - 142.5
Nick Abney - 95.5
Cameron R - 95
Mickey W - 91
Bubba - 89

Thanks!

Keith


----------



## hotspot

Dang, I am gonna have to spikes on my axle to get the points lead in scalpel... I have won both weekends and still in second!!!  Brad is a bad man.. I think he could drive a shoe box...

How did we get a .5??


----------



## BudBartos

You Guy's have food !!!!! Sounds like We may have to make a road trip down south :thumbsup:


----------



## Tshirt Man

We would love to have you guys down!


----------



## bigmike19

The new timing system is up and running and way better than what we'd been using. The software automaticly prints out race results and individual laptimes as well as race pace from start to finish for each car. It also does qualifying and resorts. It's definately a step in the right direction.


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

I am going to have to make up some major points. Rick be prepared to soon be behind me in the points.


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

Keith
I had a blast racing and really enjoy being able to race locally. There are some bugs that need to be worked out as we talked about, But I have confidence in you that you will make everyone happy and get all the bugs worked out. Running a track is not a easy task and you will never make every racer happy. Listen to the suggestions from the racers and you will make 95% of them happy. Running a track is a learning experience and you will learn what works and what doesnt. Cant wait to race again Saturday!


----------



## Tshirt Man

what you do is not concidered racing....its callled "wrecking" =-0 "go out there and hit the turnmarshall. Hit the turnmarshall!, Why?, Because you've hit every other thing on the track and I want you to be perfect!"


----------



## realdeal

Steve - 

The .5 points is from you and Brad setting a laps record in the same heat. The old system won't tell me the time elapsed. The new system will do that. It also takes the lap times to the third digit. That should eliminate ties.

Keith


----------



## bigmike19

The test session went really well for the time I was there. The track is coming in slowly
but there is definately a groove beginning to develope. With a couple more weeks worth of racing and traction compound the track will be really good.


----------



## Tshirt Man

Another awesome night a Speeders! Now if I could only get my scalpel a little faster! The new program was GREAT! The race program seemed to not have one glitch from beginning to end. It was also nice not to have to switch the transponders from person to person too. Another great investment on Keiths part. We had Mt. Dew and chips and sandwiches, which made it nice to not go back out into the 7 degree cold outside. Keep up the great work! "game over man, game over"


----------



## hotspot

I agree, I had a great time last night. I meant to get there early and run a couple packs but made it at the last minute.. The track definately has a groove showing now.. I think I am gonna have to make a setup change this week.. I tried something brad has been doing and it was a little better not as much chattering in the sweeper... The new program worked awesome..


----------



## bigmike19

Most definately a great night of racing. We need to get some vide up on youtube. The groove that's starting to develop made the scalpels look really good for the most part. You gotta love the sprint car crashes that was a blast. Timing system was great, now we just have to get the car count back up in the thirties.


----------



## Bracket Bob

Sorry i missed sat but i had a SLOT CAR MONEY race i went to (you ask money race? yeah i payed 5 bucks a car and took a shot at winning $1000.00 wow!). anyone wanna enlighting me on the transponder deal? rick,sam,brain,keith,bueller.....bueller.......bueller?


----------



## hotspot

Nothing like you think bobby boy... he meant he was gonna do a deal where you could do like a payment plan on your transponder then you own it... You can pay $5 bucks over x amount of weeks on your transponder and its yours to keep.. He has a sheet that has all the options on it. If you do the payment plan, the transponder is YOURS FOR THE NIGHT, then when paid off its yours forever.. 

A great deal really, did you make any money?? 

$5 for 1,000 is a lot better deal than the $40 or $50 for a thousand I pay to race my real car...


----------



## Tshirt Man

nice car but who is that holdin' that check...thats the ugliest woman I ever saw!!! (kidding, good photo steve!)


----------



## Bracket Bob

PAYMENT PLAN? ok so that means we have to buy or rent it right? and yeah i done the real car thing too! thats why i started back racing slot cars YOU WIN MORE MONEY WITH LESS INVESTMENT! so whats that heap run in the 1/8th? tryed looking up bluegrass's old results but they didnt go back to 2004 , did you beat the guy's both times or did they breakout and redlight? lol just kidding, i might have to bring my malibu up there this summer and run some grudge races that is if its still open i know they were going to sell the track never checked into it thou! thanks for the 411(thats slang for info) on the transponder .............. :woohoo:


----------



## Bracket Bob

oh by the way i didnt win a dam thing cars ran off there dial in, was running on 1/8 th mile, cars were set up to run on 1/4 with all the power at top end. i should of got there early to test but oh well!


----------



## hotspot

What year pic you want, I can give you one for every year since OOOOO 1995 or so.. Maybe I should show the $10,000 pic from cumberland..

or this one maybe










http://www.bluegrassracewaypark.com/winners.cfm?results=148

http://www.mpdragway.com/thanks%20giv%2007.htm

http://www.mpdragway.com/aug%2025th.%2007.htm 

There are 4 or 5 MORE from last year I could get ya.. 

Yeh I remember you saying now that you used to race super STREET...

Yeh the big cars are like the little ones, You only get the investment out , you put in.. 

Come race, if $5 is gonna break ya, I will pay your rent one week..


----------



## Bracket Bob

dont be a smart ass steve the money was never the issue. in over 20 yrs racing rc cars off and on i NEVER NEVER HAD TO RENT A TRANSPONDER! NOW I AM TOLD I GOT TO RENT ONE TO RACE LOL OK! AND IF I DONT RENT ONE I GOT TO BUY ONE, AND WAS NEVER TOLD IF IT WOULD WORK AT ANOTHER TRACK OR NOT! FAR AS THE INVESTMENT IN THE BIG CARS GET REAL YOU NEVER WIN AS MUCH AS YOU PUT INTO IT UNLESS YOU DO WIN A BIG RACE BECAUSE THE WEEKLY RACE'S PAY WEEKLY VERY WEEKLY! DONT GET SO BENT BABY BOY I SAID I WAS JOKING! BACK TO THE R/C CARS I DONT MIND PAYING FOR A TRANSPONDER TO OWN BUT DONT TELL ME I HAVE TO BUY IT OR RENT IT OR I DONT RACE, THATS BULL! I HAVE BEEN DOING SOME RESEARCH ON THIS AND HAVE ASKED AT LEAST 10 TRACKS ABOUT HOW MUCH THEY CHARGE FOR RENT ON TRANSPONDERS THEY JUST LAUGH! 1 DID SAY THEY USE TO CHARGE A DEPOSIT BUT GAVE IT BACK WHEN YOU TURNED IN THE TRANSPONDER! NOW IAM ALL FOR THAT, OR BUY IT BACK AFTER THE SERIES. BE HONEST WITH YOURSELF AS LONG AS YOU BEEN RC RACING HOW MANY TRACKS IN LEXINGTON HAVE JUST UP AND CLOSED, THEN ASK WHY THEY CLOSED! WASNT DUE TO A LACK OF RACERS THATS FOR SURE! THIS IS R/C RACING NOT MONOPOLY! THERES MORE GAMES IN TOWN!


----------



## realdeal

Speeders Raceway Pricing

Practice $5.00 Hour
$12.00 Daily
-During store hours except during race time

Practice Pack $40.00
-10 practice sessions w/no time limit

Race Fee (First Entry) $7.00 

Race Fee (Second Entry+) $3.00

Transponder Rental $5.00 per night
-Rent a transponder 9 times and you own one

Transponder Purchase $40.00
-Bonus 10-session Practice Pack with purchase

Series Pass w/Transponder (1 class) $100.00
-Includes 1 Transponder / Bonus Practice Pack

Series Pass w/Transponder (2 classes) $120.00
-Includes 1 Transponder / Bonus Practice Pack

Series Pass No Transponder $70
-Bonus 10-session Practice Pack with purchase


Transponder Guarantee
90-day Warranty – If a transponder fails within 90 days of purchase Speeders will replace it at no charge.
Flat Rate Exchange – If a transponder fails after 90 days Speeders will provide an exchange at a FLAT FEE of $20.
Buy Back Program – Speeders will pay $25 for any working ILap transponder in the first 90 days.


Any questions - Call Keith at 859-402-2277

Thanks!


----------



## Bracket Bob

Thanks For Clearing That All Up Keith! Now Putting It That Way Its Not A Bad Deal!


----------



## hotspot

LOL BOB.. Your the one that got torn up.. I was just trying to be nice and help you out so you could race.. You were the one that insulted me first (joking or not) LOL Need any help with your setup just holla.:woohoo: 

Speeders.. .the place to race in LEXVEGAS..


----------



## Bracket Bob

Why You Got Someone That Will Do Mine And Your Cars Lol?


----------



## hotspot

Yeh, brad! LOL

Come and race with us man... Gonna have to get me a slider, (white castle) and race with sam and bmac..


----------



## Bracket Bob

You Aint Right Lmao! KNEW I SHOULD OF BIDDED THAT EXTRA 10 BUCKS


----------



## BudBartos

What transponders are You guy's running??


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

I will be back this weekend. Hope we have a good showing.


----------



## realdeal

We're running the I-Lap personal transponders with RC Scoring Pro software.

I-lap: http://www.rclapcounter.com/

RC Scoring Pro: http://www.rcscoringpro.com/

It's all working very well so far.


----------



## PINKY

I will be there to run MINI-T. LOOKOUT ! Whats the rules on the Mini-T's ?


----------



## realdeal

*Points Standings*

The point standings are up now. Sorry it took so long. I redesigned that part of the website so it had a better layout. It should be faster from now on. It also now works with the scoring system to provide much more information. Every lap of every race for every car will be posted for the rest of the series.

Standings: http://www.speedersonline.com/results.html

Click on the date to see information from the individual races.

Link: http://www.speedersonline.com/Results/01-19-2008/index.html


Mini-T Rules (see Mini-Offroad Modified): http://www.speedersonline.com/racing.html

Hope to see everyone again Saturday.

Thanks!

Keith


----------



## bigmike19

No rules for mini-t except no LiPo's.


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

get ready for some true short track racing with our 1/10 oval cars this saturday. It should be interesting racing especially when I put Rick in the wall and Sam a few laps down....LOL


----------



## Mike Clark

Hey Guys,
When you race the Oval what size is it and how fast a lap do you guys turn?


----------



## hotspot

As of right now, they are only running sliders and micro losi's on the oval.. Its looking like the possibility of the buds cars on the oval, and maybe some 12th pan car..

The sliders are turning real low 3 second laps ( I think the record is a 3.14).. On the roadcourse we are running mini touring (rs4's and xray 18's), and scalpels.. The record in scalpel is 40 laps in 4 minutes. and I think a 5.512 second lap..


----------



## Mike Clark

Let me know, I love to come up one weekend and run with you guys.


----------



## grassdog

hey keith or somebody are you guys gonna start running 1/10 i thought someone said something about it


----------



## Tshirt Man

We are going to try it tonight. The cars may be too big for the track. Its going to be like nascar on Richmond KY's dirt track...only smaller...and with BMac and his non drivin' style of gettin' around the circle. We are running brushless 5800's too boot! All I can say is its going to be exciting, white knuckle, radio shakin', get outta my way racin'!!!!


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

Had a great time tonight. Keith one thing I forgot to mention is you need to allow a bump-up from all the mains not just the B main. Its nice incase you have bad heats but know you have a fast car to compete in the A main.


----------



## PINKY

I had a good time as well. Maybe after a few more laps on the track I will be able to compete with you guys. Hmmmmmm, shall I get a SLIDER ?

One suggestion. When setting up the qualis. Enter in the " more experienced guys " together and the " beginner/slower guys " together. This will make for much better qualifing and FASTER lap times. Records will be made and broke. 

The lap times will still seed the guys where they should be in the main. Just my .02


----------



## realdeal

Brian - Do you mean the C-main should bump to the B-main or should each lower main bump directly to the A? We can easily add a bump for C-B then B-A.

Troy - The software has an "ability" score section that will sort similar drivers together for the first round. I'll work on getting that set-up this week based on results so far.


----------



## PINKY

Yes Keith, one from all other lower mains. One from the c to the b. One from the b to the a. Just like motocross.


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

keith

As Troy said, one bump from each main. When setting the a main, you need to remember to leave that extra spot for whoever bumps up.


----------



## realdeal

*Results from January 26*

Results have been posted: http://www.speedersonline.com/results.html

Good racing yesterday. I think almost just about every main was in doubt with less than 1 minute to go. 

See you guys again next Saturday!

Keith


----------



## Tshirt Man

Keith - the point standings are up, any idea when the results from last nights racing will be posted. Thanks! -Rick


----------



## realdeal

Rick - Just click on the date and it'll bring up the races. I updated the page to make that more clear.

Here's a direct link:http://www.speedersonline.com/Results/01-26-2008/index.html


----------



## Tshirt Man

Thanks!


----------



## PINKY

Had a good time at Speeder's tonight. I think I got the setup dialed in on the Mini T. I wish Gregs ponder wouldnt have fell out of the window. I know we were close to being on the same lap. The qualis were a blast. Now if we can just get Kirkwood to break his out we could see some rreal speed. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigmike19

It's too bad nobody had a video camera to record the crash fest that was the slider A main. I couldn't even bring myself to look at the print out. It was still a great time racing though.


----------



## realdeal

*Results 2/2/08*

Results and standings are posted:

http://www.speedersonline.com/results.html


----------



## PINKY

Who is in for some Mini-T action this week ? I will be there, The Frymans are coming to run Slider's, and I think another buddy is coming to run Mini-T as well.


----------



## PINKY

Had a good time again tonight on the onroad course.:thumbsup: Nice turn-out on the Mini-T's. I gotta sit next weekend out, but I will be back on the 23rd to BUST that Mini -T record ! :woohoo:


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

We went to radcliff for another night of oval racing and didnt get home till 3a.m


----------



## PINKY

What was the rundown ?????


----------



## hotspot

BMCALLISTER01 said:


> We went to radcliff for another night of oval racing and didnt get home till 3a.m


Glad I was racing at speeders. We were done by 8.30 with almost 30 entries..:thumbsup:

Track is really getting some traction.. Brad did a 5.223 lap.. I ran 39 at 4.01 with an 11 second and a 9 second lap.. Car isnt as fast for a single lap as brad's but its very consistant, I racked off like 10 laps in a row between 5.55 and 5.75..

The scalpels are very fun cars so far.. I am either gonna get a recoil or a slider, havent decided yet.. Gotta get paid for some of this work I been doing...:freak:


----------



## PINKY

Your car is " $$$ MoNeY $$$ " It looks so good thru the infield. I love watching you pick them off one by one thru there. LOL


----------



## crashdavis

I put the 14/60 pinion/spur on the Baja to today. Man was it moving. Does anybody run any camber or toe on the tires. Thanks Steve-O for the loaner Receiver Sat. night. That made a huge difference in controlling the Baja. My goal next time is 30 laps. I might need a little more practice though.


----------



## PINKY

You did very well I thought Kris....the carpet is very high traction. It is starting to wear in a nice groove. I am running 0* camber all the way around.


----------



## PINKY

Keith, are the results up anywhere from lastweek ?


----------



## realdeal

I'm working on that today. Should be up this afternoon.


----------



## realdeal

*Results 2-9-08*

http://www.speedersonline.com/results.html

Results from 2-9-08

Slider and Mini-T points are pretty tight right now.

Keith


----------



## realdeal

*Recoil class rules*

Who's up for a Recoil class this weekend?

Basic rules as follows:

Battery - The following batteries are approved for use in this class: Stock Sportwerks 7.2V 1000, Team Losi LOSB1210, Team Associated 21149, Venom 1520A (6-cells), Integy 12006D and Integy 12006A.

Motor - Your choice of brushed motor with a street price not more than $39.99. No brushless right now. We may spec a brushless motor later with comparable power to the brushed motors.

Tires - Rubber or Foam Sportwerks brand.

Body - Any 1/14 scale Sportwerks or Carisma body can be used.

Chassis - Sportwerks stock Fiberglass or Pro CF chassis.

I'm getting mine ready.

Keith


----------



## Tshirt Man

These are neat little cars...


----------



## PINKY

Man....the mini-T points are close. Sweet !!!


----------



## Bracket Bob

RICK! BUDS FOUND A USE FOR YOUR CAR! http://cgi.ebay.com/slot-car-1-18th...oryZ2617QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

Bob, You Racing Today?


----------



## Bracket Bob

NOPE PARTS HAVNT CAME IN! GOING TO knock some dust off my sks!


----------



## BudBartos

Bracket Bob said:


> RICK! BUDS FOUND A USE FOR YOUR CAR! http://cgi.ebay.com/slot-car-1-18th...oryZ2617QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


It's a one of a kind :thumbsup:


----------



## Tshirt Man

I still want to come and see how it handles, I have just been overrun with shirts at the shop this past week. But you just wait Bob, I will have you wanting one before too long! -Rick "buds driver" Bullock


----------



## crashdavis

Does anybody know when the results will be posted?


----------



## PINKY

How did you finish Kris?


----------



## crashdavis

jk

Thanks to Keith and everyone who helps at the track. Had a good time at the track tonite. I can't make it next week but should be there the following week.


----------



## crashdavis

I got 2nd greg was there with his pimped out mini-t. I think he had 34 laps. I did get 30 laps in the main though. That was may goal.


----------



## realdeal

I'll try and get the results posted tomorrow.

The touring car classes were fun last night. Close racing each time. I think there were 4 of us on the lead lap with under a minute.

Keith


----------



## realdeal

*Recoil update*

After racing the Recoils last night I think we've settled on a couple of rule changes. We tried modified motors but they didn't work well at all. The cars were actually faster on the stock motor. The stock motor has replaceable brushes and is a lot like the Slider motor. We're going to race with the stock motors for now.

New Recoil Rules:

Battery - The following batteries are approved for use in this class: Stock Sportwerks 7.2V 1000, Team Losi LOSB1210, Team Associated 21149, Venom 1520A (6-cells), Integy 12006D and Integy 12006A.

Motor - Stock Sportwerks E-Racers 370 motor. We may spec a brushless motor later with comparable power to the brushed motors.

Tires - Rubber or Foam Sportwerks brand.

Body - Any 1/14 scale Sportwerks or Carisma body can be used.

Chassis - Sportwerks stock Fiberglass or Pro CF chassis.


----------



## PINKY

I will be back for some mini action on Saturday.


----------



## realdeal

Results are up: http://www.speedersonline.com/results.html

Keith


----------



## Tshirt Man

I got a recoil....beware!


----------



## PINKY

Rick...... You don't want me to get one. I am starting to like this tc thing. From what I have seen out of them, they look really nice on thru track and up close. Sportwerks did it again as far as I am concerned. Kudos to them.

I have access to a Scalpel that I was going to start running after this weekend. I noticed no scalpels on the results from last week........ Break em' out. Ol' Pinky is coming out in full force.


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

Troy isnt it nice not to have a car covered in dirt and oil and sweating to death in the summer heat. Basically use a air compressor and your done cleaning..lol


----------



## hotspot

Tshirt they run those in radcliff.. LOL 

I "may" get one .. I dont know how much more racing I will get to do.. I know of a few more weekends I am gonna have to miss..


----------



## Tshirt Man

no on the radcliff idea for the recoil. I got it to run at Speeders.


----------



## PINKY

Picking up my Scalpel on Sunday.  Hopefully I can get ol' SF to help me dial it in on the track.


----------



## Tshirt Man

Okay I guess I will have to wait for a modified Recoil class to race. I have a brushless installed not a brushed motor. Why a rule on the batteries. Open it up and just say 6 cell, no lipo and let'er eat. I am voting for S P E E D !!!! I mean we race at SPEEDERS? I can't drive 55!!!!! my 2 cents.


----------



## realdeal

*Recoil - Run What You Brung*

Since we are still feeling out the Recoil class let's just do a run what you brung this weekend.

I've already talked with Brad. He plans to come. I'll have mine. I haven't heard from Mike. Will should have his there. There are 4-5 other guys that I'm trying to convice to bring theirs.

Keith


----------



## Tshirt Man

opps I guess I should mention that I am still waiting for my ebay shipment. Sorry Keith! See you as soon as it arrives. I think I am gonna hang the scalpel up. So...who wants a lightly used scalpel....=-)


----------



## PINKY

Who plans on racing today ?


----------



## realdeal

Nice racing last night. The Mini-T A-main looked like a demolition derby but it came out alright. The 1/18th touring class was awesome. I think Greg finished 3rd by 2.6 seconds. We had 4 guys in the Recoil class with more to come. These cars are going to be really fast once we get them dialed. It won't be long before somebody turns a sub-5 second road course lap.

I'll get the results posted Monday or Tuesday.

Keith


----------



## PINKY

realdeal said:


> Nice racing last night. The Mini-T A-main looked like a demolition derby but it came out alright.
> Keith



No doubt Keith !!! It was a cluster for sure. Good Times though, Good Times.

Picked me up a little something to make it a little more interesting........

hmmmmm.....should I put the 5.4 or the 6.8 in the MINI-T ??? 

















I hope to have the scalpel finished and ready for battle in two weeks.


----------



## hotspot

Yeh t-roy, I will drop by the shop one night this week.. There are a couple things you need to get..


----------



## realdeal

*Results 2/23/08*

Resuts are posted: http://www.speedersonline.com/results.html

Want to see how close the racing was... Check out

Micro Touring - Round 2 Heat 1, A-Main

Slider - Round 1 Heat 1, Round 2 Heat 1, B-Main

Fun stuff.

Remember this is our week off. We will resume on March 8. I'll announce our summer dates as soon as we have the family vacation planned.

I'll be checking back later this week with some information on a budget-brushless Recoil power option.


----------



## hotspot

I am out on on the recoil if it is run what ya brung.. I cant afford a brushless system and open batteries.. 

Tshirt you want to run brushless and open batteries and you cant even handle the scalpel with 4 cells and that weak motor?? LOL Yeh I think I will stay out of that.. LOL

I will be able to race the next race..


----------



## realdeal

What I am thinking of for the Recoil is using a spec brushless and the same batteries we are using for the Slider class.

If the system I have coming for testing works out then I will be able to offer a brushless motor/ESC package for about $75. The motor alone will cost about $25. Batteries will run about $20. That's about the same up-front cost as a brushed system.

Based on what I've seen out of the brushed motors so far that will work out cheaper in very short order. I think the stock motors are being pushed a little too hard and won't last very long. I'm already on my second motor.

I won't know until testing what the performance difference will be with the brushless. I'm betting that a good driver could take the RTR and beat an average guy running the brushless.

I can see from our entries that keeping the cost low means people coming back. I hope to have it all worked out this weekend if my motors get here.

For the guys who just want to go as fast as possible get a couple other people and bring it. If we have 3 of anything that won't tear up the track I'll run a class. If other guys see it and like it then maybe they'll get one.

Keith


----------



## PINKY

Yeah, Fleming.....stop in. We need to chat about this scalpel.  And that is an extra brushless motor in the pic that I have


----------



## Tshirt Man

I would stay on the porch too if I couldn't drive fast....=-0 (HOTSPOT)


----------



## Tshirt Man

Roflmao


----------



## hotspot

:thumbsup: Yup, you are right !:woohoo:


----------



## Tshirt Man

thats it....come on steve, you can do better than that...=-)


----------



## hotspot

Here ya go! ROTHFLMAO.. In all seriousness, I bet we would be doing high 3 second laps with the brushless.. Another couple weeks me or brad will get a sub 5 second lap with the scalpel.. Rick, give me your car, and it will handle good when you get it back.. These cars handle so good they drive them selves..


Speeders Raceway 


Average 
Driver Name Pos Car# Laps Race Time Fast Lap Behind Q# 
Top 10 Top 20 
Sponsor 

Top 5 



Fleming, Steve 1 2 38 4:01.468 5.650 5.859 5.935 6.025 1 



Holbrook, Brad 2 4 38 4:04.154 5.505 2.686 5.771 5.951 6.118 2 



Bullock, Rick 3 3 27 4:08.676 6.671 7.273 7.807 8.429 3 



Mcallister, Brian 4 1 0 4


----------



## Tshirt Man

there we go...thats the Steve that I know! I would be a better on road driver...only if you were driving my car! I did do the changes you suggested though. I just have not been back to test them out. You never know my car could be a wolf in sheeps clothes? If your right that is.....


----------



## hotspot

You will love that car when we get everything fixed on it.. They pretty much drive themselves.. Brian was doing 5.50 second laps last time he raced with that worn out motor I have.. I cant see how anyone couldnt like them. The wires cant touch the body at all or it tweaks the car.. It needs do just drop down on the posts by itself.. I think me and troy are gonna stick brushless in our cars after the points are over with..


----------



## Tshirt Man

I am out on on the scalpel if it is run what ya brung.. I cant afford a brushless system and open batteries.. 

Hotspot you want to run brushless and open batteries and you cant even handle the oval car with 4 cells and that weak motor?? LOL Yeh I think I will stay out of that.. LOL


----------



## realdeal

*Brushless Recoil Motors*

I got the brushless motors in for the Recoil. They are exactly what I wanted. They are a little larger than the Mamba systems which is needed in these cars because of their extra weight over the 1/18. They are exactly the same diameter and length as the stock brushed motors. After running a complete pack out the motor temp was around 120. That compares to 160-200 for the brushed motors.

If you want to run brushless and have an esc just buy this motor for $25. If you need a controller you can buy a motor/esc package from me for $75. If you want to stick with brushed you can run any brushed motor that is the stock diameter. 

If you want more information just check in next week.

This is the stretch run for points classes. Only 4 races left in the series. 

I'm working on the summer dates. We're going to do things a little differently during the summer. Each race will be more of an "event" by itself. I'll have complete information soon.

Keith


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

How Was Racing?


----------



## PINKY

I will be there on Saturday to try and capture that first place points spot.


----------



## realdeal

Brian - There was no racing Saturday. This was a scheduled "off" week.
This week we're back on.


I've had some requests for pictures of the track. 

They are now up at: http://www.speedersonline.com/racing.html

Keith


----------



## crashdavis

Keith- Your not going to cancel because a little snow heading this way are you?


----------



## realdeal

Right now it looks like we'll be fine. I'm ready to do a little more racing. You can call 859-402-2277 on Saturday to be sure. I'll also post here if we have to cancel.


----------



## realdeal

The weather forecasts this morning are turning more ominous but they all say there is a great uncertainty to the predictions. We'll have to wait and see what the system does this afternoon and tonight.

I'll update the racing status here as early as possible tomorrow.

Keith


----------



## realdeal

*Racing Canceled*

I'm sitting in the shop looking at a parking lot that hasn't been cleared and just saw 5 emergency vehicles going down the road. The main roads are passable but not clear. With more snow forecast over the next few hours I just don't think it would be wise to get everybody out.

The shop will be closed today and racing will be canceled for tonight.

Please pass this along to anyone who might not see it.

Keith


----------



## Tshirt Man

time to build a snow man. Dang I have the recoil and the buds car ready for action!


----------



## bigmike19

Built the snowman yesterday, Now that we've had a couple weeks off let's get back to wreckin'....I mean racin'.


----------



## Tshirt Man

the buds car is ready for action. Are you guys going to let me run with the sliders?


----------



## PINKY

Now Rick......a Buds car isnt a Slider, but with you driving I am sure it would be sliding........on its roof. LMAO

Oh, I got the MINI-T all ready to go............


----------



## Tshirt Man

did you get it done Saturday? No broken parts yet?


----------



## BudBartos

Run that BRP car with the scalpels ???


----------



## realdeal

*Let's go racing!*

Let's have a big turnout Saturday and get the final three weeks of the series started right.

I want to get everyone's e-mail address this week. I'm going to make an e-mail list to keep everyone up to date on the racing.

I'm working on a couple big events for the summer. The first one is coming together. I'll have more details and a date by the end of the month but the basics are this:

Name: Speeders 500
Race format: Three rounds of qualifying. One 500 lap main race. Maximum of 6 teams in the main race.
Classes: Stock Sliders, Recoil (Oval), 1/18 pan car (Scalpel and Buds)
Teams: Up to 3 people allowed per team entry.

My guess is it will take something around 1 hour to complete 500 laps with pit stops and battery changes.

Who's up for something like that?

Keith


----------



## Tshirt Man

I'm in! [email protected]


----------



## BudBartos

Speeders 500 sounds like fun :thumbsup:I'll watch for the date


----------



## Tshirt Man

Hey Bud I want you on my team...unless you bring your own...thanks for shipping that body out for me. I am having it painted in the amp colors


----------



## hotspot

Tshirt, if you want to start running the buds car on the oval, I will go on and get keith to get me one.. What motor?How many cells? The COT body is pimp.. Until Idrive one I cannot see it handling with the scalpel with the same motor/battery.. We'll see.. I guess simple can work....


----------



## BudBartos

Simply FUN :thumbsup:


----------



## Tshirt Man

The oval is what I want to run. Six cells and the associated motor Bud sent me? Hey Bud give him the info! -Rick


----------



## BudBartos

I would stick with 4 cell. 6 cell is wayyyyyyyy fast


----------



## Tshirt Man

Hey Bud - I ran the car box stock with six cells 1600's on a big track and let me tell you...it was A W E S O M E ! It got alot of attention. It was keeping up with some of the 10th scale 6.0 breakout cars. It handled so good BMac wanted to drive it. He even said he could not believe it handled so well. Once I applied some of the lube you sent, it settled down and really was smooth. I have to say, "great design and great job" on this little car. Its a winner in my book. I am looking forward to racing it on Speeders oval. -Rick B.


----------



## Tshirt Man

Hey guys check out this link too! http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2320339#post2320339


----------



## BudBartos

Tshirt Man said:


> Hey Bud - I ran the car box stock with six cells 1600's on a big track and let me tell you...it was A W E S O M E ! It got alot of attention. It was keeping up with some of the 10th scale 6.0 breakout cars. It handled so good BMac wanted to drive it. He even said he could not believe it handled so well. Once I applied some of the lube you sent, it settled down and really was smooth. I have to say, "great design and great job" on this little car. Its a winner in my book. I am looking forward to racing it on Speeders oval. -Rick B.


 
Good to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## hotspot

For those scalpel owners that need the post for the friction plates.. www.teamscreamracing.com has them in stock. they show they are out of stock but just proceed thru to checkout and they have them.. (you will have to email them to make sure) I bought a couple of them one for myself and one for someone else if they need it...


----------



## realdeal

Good racing again last night. The Recoils will have enough to run two heats this summer if things keep up. That was fun stuff. I think in 3 weeks there has only been one broken car. This weekend is the last race of the series but we will have a summer schedule that includes a couple of big events and several trophy nights.

Speeders 500 update:

The details are coming together for this event. The response I have gotten from everyone is terrific. I'll start a new thread when details are finalized but here is a little more firm information:

Date: May 17-18, 2008

Teams: Each entry must be a 3-person team. Teams may be different for each class.

Qualifying: Qualifying will be done on Saturday night with 3 50-lap heats on the oval course. The top 6 teams will qualify for the Sunday main race. If more than 9 entries are received in a class we will run lower mains on Saturday night. The qualifying order will be based on best single performance. 

Mains: Each main will be a 500-lap race on the oval. Each member of the 3-man team must drive at least 100 laps. If lower mains are run they will be 200 lap events with no requirement for a driver change.

Classes - This is just a quick overview. Full rules will be posted with the formal announcement next week.

Stock Slider: This is the same class we are currently running with the Team Losi Slider.

Recoil: This is the same class we are currently running with the Sportwerks Recoil.

1/18th Pan Car: Buds car or Scalpel. 4-cells 2/3A 1600mah limit. Maximum wheelbase 150mm. Motor may be brushed or brushless in the micro class (24mm diameter or less).

Mini Modified: Mini-T/RC18 chassis or derivatives (Slider, RC-18B, etc). Maximum wheelbase of 8 inches. Recommend dirt oval modified style body for chassis protection but may run truck or buggy body if desired. 6-cell 2/3A battery 1600mah limit. Unlimited motor.


If you have some input on the rules now is the time before we publish the flyers and start promoting this in earnest next week.


----------



## BudBartos

Will this be one car per team with battery change or one car for each driver?


----------



## realdeal

One car per team with battery change.


----------



## Tshirt Man

are we running the road coarse or oval?


----------



## BudBartos

realdeal said:


> One car per team with battery change.


Sweet !!! I will have to round up a team. Just wish the gasoline prices wern't so high


----------



## realdeal

Mains: Each main will be a 500-lap race on the oval.

Rick - The pan car class should be the white knuckle speed class you've been talking about.


----------



## realdeal

*Points Heading into Finale*

The points are posted here: http://www.speedersonline.com/results.html

The following people have reached the maximum number of races in the Slider class when accounting for drops:

Brad Holbrook - Lowest score remaining- 95.5
Tim Robinson - Lowest score remaining- 73
Bill Morton - Lowest remaining- 89
Mike Shelby - Lowest score remaining- 87

The maximum number of points in a night is 160 if you win the A-main, both heats and set a fast lap and most laps in each race. That has never happened but is theoretically possible.

No other classes have a racer with enough runs to drop a score.


----------



## realdeal

*Points rundown*

I checked the math on points going into our finale.

The awards are: 
Trophy + $50 gift certificate for champion
Trophy + $25 gift certificate for runner-up
$10 gift certificate for third place

We will also be drawing for a $50 certificate. Each class entry for the season gets you a ticket. Even if you only raced this weekend you will have a shot at this one.

Congratulations to Brad Holbrook for clinching the Slider points championship.
Second and Third place is a race between Mike, Bill and Tim.
Mike and Bill are only 9 points separated but Mike has a lower score to drop. That means Bill needs to score at least 99 points with Mike not scoring more than 87 points.

Mike Shelby will clinch the Micro Championship as soon as he turns a lap in a heat.
Cameron, Mack and Frank are in the running for second-third.

Scalpel is down to Brad and Steve for 1-2. Third is between Rick, Kevin, Sam and Keith.

Mini-T is really a toss-up. Troy, Bubba and Greg all have a mathematical chance for first place. If Troy doesn't show then Bubba needs to make the A-main to win. If Troy runs a lap in a heat to qualify for any main then he should have it locked up. Greg would need to win both heats, get at least 25 bonus points and win the A-main to win. Josh and Ronnie have a shot at third.

1/18th Touring is wide open. First through Fourth are only separated by 27 points. Will, Keith, Greg or Kevin will be the winners there.


----------



## hotspot

Hopefully there will be some scalpels show up this weekend! I have mine tuned up and ready to roll!!!! 

Glen if you read this I have your damper post you can email me at [email protected] if you want it...

keith how much more are you gonna race after this weekend, (every weekend still or like once a month)?? I hate it I havent gotten to come the last few weeks, I had to go to my parents in east ky, had to work a couple weeks then it came the blizzard.. No love for me the last month when it comes to racing.. :freak:

I need to go on and get me that spashett ed. recoil...:thumbsup:


----------



## realdeal

We will have approx 6 "regular" races between April and August. These races wll be split between Friday and Saturday nights. We will also have 2 big events. The Speeders 500 and a roadcourse event to be named later. 

In September we will start a 10-week Fall points series ending in early December.

Plenty of racing left this year!

Keith


----------



## hotspot

Sounds great keith! I plan on racing on those weekends to take a break from the big car.. 

I am currently trying to get a team together for the 500..


----------



## realdeal

*Speeders 500 Rules Posted*

The final rules are now posted for the Speeders 500.

You can see them here: http://www.speedersonline.com/speeders500.html

We'll start pre-registration soon.


----------



## crashdavis

Kieth,

Thank you for putting on a great program. I think everyone had a great time.

Kris Davis


----------



## realdeal

*Thank you*

A big THANKS goes out to everyone who raced in our inaugural points series. I had a good time and learned quite a bit. Congratulations to the winners:

Slider: First -Brad Holbrook, Second - Mike Shelby, Third - Bill Morton

Scalpel: First - Steve Fleming, Second - Brad Holbrook, Third - Rick Bullock

Mini-T: First - Troy Pinkston, Second - Bubba, Third - Greg Ryan

Micro-T Modified: First - Mike Shelby, Second - Cameron Robinson, Third - Mack Shelby

1/18th Touring: First - Will Sharp, Second - Keith Hollifield, Third - Greg Ryan



*If you were not here on Saturday to get your trophy or gift certificate please stop by and pick them up.*



I've got some plans for our fall series that will make things even more interesting and rewarding for participants. We'll be testing some of them out during our summer dates.

Please send me your e-mail address if you would like to be added to our racers mailing list. I will keep everyone up to date with our racing schedule, classes and special events. You can just send a message with the subject "Please add to list" to [email protected].

I'll put the schedule on the website later this week but here is a preview for you guys:

Friday, April 18 - Trophy Race
Saturday, May 10 - Trophy Race (All Oval - 500 practice)
Saturday-Sunday, May 17-18 - Speeders 500
Friday, June 6 - Trophy Race
Saturday, June 28 - Trophy Race
Saturday, July 12 - Trophy Race
Friday, July 25 - Trophy Race
Saturday, August 16 - Roadcourse Event (Details TBA, Sunday?)

Saturday, September 20 - Fall Series Kickoff

Trophy race events will have awards given for winners that night.


----------



## bigmike19

From Left; Troy P., Mike S., Bubba, Cameron R., Brad H., Steve F., Mack S.


----------



## realdeal

*New Schedule, Awards and Rules Posted*

I just posted the schedule for our summer Trophy Dash and a few rule changes on our site.

http://www.speedersonline.com/racing.html

If you would like to be included on our e-mail list just send me a message at [email protected].

On a side note we've been working hard the last week (and my back feels it) to rearrange the back of the store. We will now have a little more and better organized pit space. Next up are some track updates. I'm hoping to get them done by May 10 for the 500 practice date.

Thanks!

Keith


----------



## realdeal

*Racing this Friday at Speeders*

We will be racing again this Friday night April 18. The store closes at 6PM and we will begin racing ASAP following that. Expect to start the first heat around 6:30.

I will have a trophy and awards for any class that has more than 5 entries.

Notify anyone you know that might be interested.

Keith


----------



## BudBartos

I dought We will have anyone coming down to the Speeders 500 
Just the cost of travel is out of control. Gas here today was $3.46 :freak:

Sounds like it will be a great time, have FUN :thumbsup:


----------



## Tshirt Man

Keith what are the biggest classes right now. I would like to come by but I would like to know what to bring. Thanks, Rick


----------



## realdeal

Biggest classes in order:

Slider
Mini-T
Recoil


Feel free to bring:

Scalpel
Buds SC18
Xray M18
Micro RS4

If not enough of those show up individually we can always run them together.


----------



## okracer

man and i thought 3.23 was outragious


----------



## bigmike19

Who's in for tommorow night???

I'm ready for some short track action!:dude:


----------



## Tshirt Man

I am in. I want to see how the Buds car handles on the oval. I am also bringing my Recoil to race. William will be with me with his slider!


----------



## Mike Clark

Tshirt Man said:


> I am in. I want to see how the Buds car handles on the oval. I am also bringing my Recoil to race. William will be with me with his slider!


How big a track are you running on? Show us some pictures. I would love to come up and show you how they run the oval, Like They belong!


----------



## bigmike19

Here's a picture of the track as of right now, the layout is 40x24. Lanes are six feet wide. There are some changes coming shortly more than likely before the 500 lap enduro.


----------



## bigmike19

We are gonna possibly add a little more width to the straight aways and a little more visability on the backstretch by switching to PVC.


----------



## realdeal

*Racing this SATURDAY at Speeders*

Just a reminder that this Saturday - May 10 is an ALL OVAL race night at Speeders. We will be running Slider, Mini-T, Recoil and 1/18 Pan Cars on the oval to practice for the Speeders 500 on May 17-18.

We will start at 5PM and will run 2 heats and mains as usual.

Bring out any cars you want to run in the 500.


I would also like to get an idea of everyone who is planning to run in the 500. If we aren't going to have a full slate then I can modify the schedule.

Please e-mail me your team(s) and expected class(es). We need at least 3 teams to run a class. You can send those to [email protected] with the subject "Speeders 500 Entry".

Thanks!

Keith


----------



## bigmike19

Track changes have been completed, the oval now has 7ft lanes and 8ft wide corners. Get 'em ready and come on out.


----------



## Tshirt Man

someone post some photos...its really hard to get there during the week because the store closes at 6:00.


----------



## realdeal

*New Track Pictures and Information*

Here is a quick picture of the new track layout. The oval should be MUCH "racier" now. It's 2ft wider in the turns and 1ft wider in the straights. Visibility is MUCH improved. I'm hoping for more passing. The infield roadcourse might still need some work. We'll just have to try and see.

Tomorrow night is ALL OVAL. 

As a special incentive to try the new layout I will be waiving ALL RACE FEES for Saturday, May 10. You will only pay the $5 transponder rental if you don't own a personal.

We also just received our shipment of the Mini-Late Model. I have 4 of them if anyone wants to get them together quickly for tomorrow night.

I haven't heard from anyone regarding the 500. We'll discuss this tomorrow night. If the consensus is that there isn't enough interest then we will have a normal race night next Saturday. Maybe we can increase the length of the mains a bit to make it more interesting. Come tomorrow and be a part of the discussion.

See you there!


----------



## realdeal

*Speeders 500 UPDATE - PLEASE READ*

I have not received confirmation from ANY teams that they intend to run the 500 lap event this Saturday. We are going to change the scheduled event to another ALL OVAL race night with regular race fees.

We will be running 5 minute heats and mains just like last Saturday. If you weren't here it was a BLAST! 

The track has been widened and that opens it up to MANY more classes and sizes. Here is what we can run Saturday:

Recoil Oval
Slider Oval (includes Late Model for now)
Mini-T Oval
1/18th Pan Car Oval (Buds or Scalpel)
1/18th Touring Oval (may be combined with pan car)
1/10 Legends Oval (4-cell, no lower than 27T motor this week, Final rules TBD)
1/10 Nascar Pan Car(4-cell, no lower than 27t motor this week, Final rules TBD)

If 3 of any of these show up we'll run them. Want to try something else on the new layout... Bring it. 

Thanks!

Keith


----------



## realdeal

*Racing this Friday night - June 6*

We'll be running the oval again this Friday starting at 6PM. Come in out of the heat for some carpet action!

Keith


----------



## Tshirt Man

Keith what kind of crowd are you getting for oval? Classes? Thanks! -Rick


----------



## realdeal

Recoil and Slider are the most popular classes at the moment. We've run Legends twice now. The rest of the races are going to be on Saturday nights because Fridays have had very low turnout.

I think the last Saturday night race we had about 12 racers. Come on out. The more the merrier.

I just signed a new deal for the track space with options to 2017 so we're going to stick with this for a while.

The fall series will start on September 20 for those that are waiting for weekly races to resume.


----------



## hotspot

Anyone running the losi late model??? What time you start tomarrow???


----------



## Tshirt Man

Anyone else have a Buds car yet? If so, are you wanting to race 4 cell or 6 cell, brushless or what? And when is the next race date? Thanks!


----------



## hotspot

I got a buds car.. Keith said he thought they were gonna do 4 cell any brushed motor.. I think he said mike was doin 2 second laps or something with his..

Bring em out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keith, do we have to run the COT body, or can we run the late model body?


----------



## Tshirt Man

COT body!! These are nascars...not sliders...duh. Let's race 6 cell and let'er eat! Parts is parts! ----------------------------->> zoom zoom =-)


----------



## hotspot

The batts dont make a diff. to me.. I just dont want to run brushless..


----------



## Tshirt Man

Keith be sure to get plenty of parts on the wall....We all know how Flemming drives....


----------



## BudBartos

6 cell direct drive on a small track puts a pretty good load on the 370 motors. Just to let You know.


----------



## hotspot

Yeh tshirt you know how good my car looks from the rear. Cause thats all you have ever seen.. LOL 

I think 4 cell should get it done.. Oughtta be fun rick.. 

Rick you cut me some decals and wheel dots?


----------



## Tshirt Man

so you would run 4 cell instead?


----------



## hotspot

Dont matter to me just let me know by tues or wed.. I dont know how to get ahold of mike cause oz's board is down...


----------



## Tshirt Man

I have my batteries in a six cell format? Is speeders open this weekend? I heard that Keith was going on vacation?


----------



## realdeal

I got back from vacation today. I'll be in the shop tomorrow. I will need a couple days to catch up. We will be racing this Saturday - June 28 at 5PM. The pan car class will be oval and open to the BRP cars or the Scalpel. You will need a 6-cell chassis on the Scalpel to get the correct wheelbase for the BRP bodies. I'm looking for a supply of those. I think that we should run the COT bodies. They come with the new kit anyway. If enough guys want to run 6-cells I'm all for that. One thing about running 4-cells is that the Scalpel packs we ran last winter will work. The cheaper it is the more people seem to stick with the class. It isn't any fun racing by yourself.

Bring the cars out and test them with the various packs.

Keith


----------



## hotspot

I had to work more than expected this week.. I dont have my esc or servo in my buds car yet, I should get to test mine next week.. So I am out for tomarrow..


----------



## realdeal

*Racing tomorrow*

We'll be racing tomorrow June 28 at 5PM. Come on out!


----------



## Tshirt Man

How many buds cars are there? I would like to race but not if I am the only one to show up?


----------



## BiteMeCola

Keith has 3 or 4 rent a rides i'm thinking about renting one to race,hey Rick bring 1/12 scale along i got 3 of them and for one ready to go so bring it along 

Josh


----------



## realdeal

Mike has a buds car and he is planning on coming. I'm not sure about others. My rentals aren't ready yet. Besides that they are purposely much slower than the race versions. It would be fun to run all of them together once I have them finished.

If you and Mike show up and want to run I'll run my Xray with you guys.


----------



## Tshirt Man

glad I didn't bring my 12th scale...Josh! Keith - what are the motor rules as far as brushless for the recoils? I did have a good time Saturday even though your scalpel was faster than the buds car I ran.


----------



## BiteMeCola

sorry Rick had to stay home and help clean my brother is coming home tuesday from Japan and trying to get the house clean and ready for them to get here but i should be able to get down there one weekend with it i'll let you know when i am coming for sure 

Josh


----------



## realdeal

*Recoil Brushless*

The Recoil brushless rules are you can run ANY ESC but you must run our spec 4400kv motor and a 12T pinion. We sell the motor in the store for $24.99.

The 1/18th pan cars on oval were fun. It took a couple runs to get the batteries back on the Scalpel. I think the Scalpel motor might be a little hotter than the Associated. We could try a Scalpel motor in the BRP car to see how it does. I do need to get the 6-cell chassis so I can run a stock car body.

I'm going to order a couple more BRP cars today in case anyone else wants to join the fun.


----------



## realdeal

*Racing Saturday July 12*

We’ll be racing this Saturday at Speeders. Driver’s meeting will be at 5PM with heats starting about 5:15. If you’ve got a Legends car ready to go bring it out. We’re running the spec 21T motors and 4cell 1600 spec battery in the fall series. I have batteries in stock if you need them. Motors are coming Friday.



We’ll also run Recoil, Slider / Mini Late-Model, 1/18th Pan Car (BRP / Scalpel) and Mini-T if you bring them.



Forward this to anyone that might be interested in racing with us.



See you at the track!



Keith Hollifield


----------



## Tshirt Man

I am in..for the recoil, and the buds car!


----------



## BudBartos

Keith >> Order went out today :thumbsup:


----------



## realdeal

Thanks Bud - If the guys come out and see the cars run I'll have some to sell.


----------



## BudBartos

Summer is tough to get racers


----------



## realdeal

We had a great turnout of Recoils on Saturday. That class is getting fast. Somebody is going to turn 100 laps in 5 min soon. 

FYI - I have decided to allow 1600 batteries in that class. Once we see how those are doing I'm thinking about making the mains 8 minutes. Give me some opinions on that.

Next race is on Saturday - July 26. I'd love to have a Legends class that night.




I'm starting to work on the fall points series format. Here is where I am right now:

Heats - 5 minutes

Mains - 8 minutes

Race Night - Awards will be given for each class including gift certificates for winners. Practice will start at 2PM.

Points Prizes - Trophies and Gift certificates for the First - Third place points finishers in each class.

Championship Event Party - Pizza and soft drinks will be provided for the final race of the season on December 6. The Championship will be a double points night. Awards will be given for best rookie for each class, best looking car for each class (Judged on Dec 6) and Top Speeder - Most total points all classes.


Legends on the oval - Allow bearings and turnbuckles - Handout motors

Slider/Late-Model on the oval - Same rules as last year, Stock except lowered chassis/shock limiter, turnbuckles and gearing. FYI - motors will be inspected this year at my discretion. No slot car armatures or other funny business. If you have to cheat to be competitive in this class then you need more practice.

1/18th Pan Car (BRP/Scalpel) on the oval - 4-cell 2/3A max 1600mah, Associated 370 motor, Nascar COT body.

Recoil - 7 races on the oval, 3 races on roadcourse - 6-cell 1600mah max, unlimited brushed motor, spec brushless with up to 12T pinion. 

1/18th Truck (Mini-T/RC-18) - Same as last year, Trucks will run the road course with obstacles/jumps.



I'll try to have the full rules and schedule printouts ready for our next race. If you want to add something now is the time.


----------



## Tshirt Man

I am for brushless ONLY in the recoil class. It seems the cost for the mini brushless systems are around the same price range as the brushed motor and ESC. Keith maybe you can list the prices for each. I just don't think things are going to be even running two different power plants. Just my opinion.


----------



## BudBartos

Tshirt man>> Did those things help?


----------



## Tshirt Man

The advice on the batteries helped the most! We didn't have any other BRP's show up. I think it will be late August before we have a good showing. I will keep you posted. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## realdeal

I like the idea of brushless only for the Recoil. The only thing holding me back on that idea is that the RTR version of the car does not have separate electronics. That means a brushless system is going to require a new radio. This drives up the cost of entry a bit. Perhaps with the other classes available that's not a big deal. I'm pretty sure everybody at the last race was running brushless anyway. One solution would be to allow the RTR car to compete as equipped but if you change motors it must be to brushless.


On another note I did a test run of the Recoil tonight to see how long the batteries would last. On my Integy 1200s I turned over 280 laps in about 16 minutes before slowing significantly. It looks like 8-minute mains are no big deal.

The only class that might have trouble is the Legends. I haven't done a test run on them yet. If we lower the gear ratio for the smaller track it should be doable.


----------



## Tshirt Man

280 laps!!! WOW. I wonder if we can keep from getting a headache at the end of the night? I guess I did not think about the RTR version? I would like to see the gearing issue open up for both brushless and brushed. 

I would still run the legends at 4 min. due to the spec battery thing, this keeps it like all other tracks without having to change gearing too much.


----------



## hotspot

If you do handout motors in legends, let the driver pick them out of a box that way no one can say you are giving certain racers faster motors.. (not that you would but that always comes up in handout motors) so If I pick a sucky motor, I picked it.. LOL

Look'n forward to some legends, buds, and losi late model action..


----------



## realdeal

A blind draw on the handout motors is a good idea. I like that.

I'm liking the brushless Recoil requirement. With that the power is as close to identical as you can get. I can't think of anyone running the RTR on a regular basis right now.

I'll do some test runs on the Legends car and see what runtime and laptimes I get with the stock pinion vs some others. The Legends rules suggest a 5 or 6-minute race. We're going to be installing different motors every week so a pinion swap won't be any extra work.


----------



## realdeal

Test results for the Legends:

Car setup - Trinity 21T Spec Rebuildable motor, Tazer 12T ESC, Trinity 4-cell 1600 Spec NiCAD, Oilite Bushings

Run 1 - 21T Stock pinion, 115 laps in 7:42, Average Lap Time 4.0174

Temps - Motor 102F, Batteries 123F

Run 2 - 13T Robinson pinion, 212 laps in 13:16, Average Lap Time 3.7547

Temps - Motor 95F, Batteries 110F


What do you guys think? Do I need to try more pinions?


----------



## Tshirt Man

In legends, I think that everone should run the same spur gear, but have the option to change pinions. As tires wear, gearing will change. Thats a fact. The same is true of the recoils too. I don't mind buying tires every other week to stay fast but it will get hard for some folks wallet. I'd like to see 4 minute heats to keep consistant with other tracks. I don't recall anyone else running legends over 4 minutes. Flemming I want to pick your motor!!! =-)


----------



## hotspot

Is losi late model gonna be open or motors that came in them?? Sounds good you are my sponsor "ricks extreme spec motors" I am still waiting on my contingancy checks from when I wear my team shirt and win.. LOL

Lookin forward to turn'n left..


----------



## realdeal

The Late Model will be the same as Slider - stock motor. That way we can run them together if either class is short of entries.

I'm open to running a modified class if we have at least 5 or 6 dedicated guys who want to do that.

How about 4 minute heats with 6 minute mains for all classes? I would like to make the mains a little bit different than the heats for all classes. I think that would make winning the main a little harder and let guys who make a mistake get back in the mix. 

I know there are more than 2 guys reading this thread. Feel free to chime in here or at the shop if you don't want to post.

As far as pinions I suppose we could open it up. That seems to work fine in the Slider class.


----------



## tcabner

I'm looking to run the Legends class soon and one other class. I'm kind of interested in the Mini-T class, but I'm not sure yet. I guess the big thing would be if you all will run actual obstacles like jumps and whatnot instead of a strictly flat track. Otherwise, I'll just shoot for maybe a Recoil or Buds. Anyhow, I'm new to the Spec racing, what are you all referring to as handout motors? I get that they are all the same spec motors randomly assigned or picked out, but do you purchase them or turn them back in at the end? Sorry if that's a dumb question, like I said, I'm new to this.


----------



## Tshirt Man

typically a handout motor is one supplied by either the race track owner or major sponsor. You have a blind draw and install the motor, race it, and turn it back in at the end of the night. 

Not to many mini t's are showing up. The Recoil is an awesome car. I will race it and the Buds car. It handles great and is really inexpensive to operate. I think the kits are around $90.00 complete. This includes a clear body to paint with your paint scheme. I can't remember the last time I paid under $300.00 for a pan car!!


----------



## Tshirt Man

oh yeah....can I still run my 12th scale pan car with the late models like Bill and I were going to do. I still have my late model body?


----------



## realdeal

I plan to have jumps for the Mini-T class this year.

Rick - The pan car would have to run in it's own class. Bill put his Late Model body back on the Slider chassis.


----------



## tcabner

Yeah, I love the looks of the Recoils and all the little bits you can fine tune on them...on the flip side, that's why I like the Legends, because they are so simple. It's kind of cool to have one car to constantly tool around on and tune, and another to "just race". Anyhow, Keith how is it going on the Buds rentals, any way I could run one around the track the next time I'm up? I'd like to run both the Buds and the Recoils if you have one of each I could try just to get the feel of them, but I understand the Recoil is a bit more of an investment so no biggie if you can't.


----------



## realdeal

Buds rentals are ready to go.


----------



## BudBartos

Rental racing !!!! That could be interesting :thumbsup:


----------



## Tshirt Man

Just remember the "rentals" are quite a bit slower than the other Buds cars.


----------



## tcabner

Yeah, I just wanted to get an idea of how they ran, what they looked like and all that. I've seen them online and sitting on a shelf, but haven't gotten a chance to see them run on a track. I know you guys run the oval with the buds stock cars, but do you run the road course as well...say, with the Saleen S7 bodies? I like the stock car bodies, but I love the S7.


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

Tshirt Man said:


> Just remember the "rentals" are quite a bit slower than the other Buds cars.


You need to be driving a rental ride Rick.


----------



## hotspot

Thats an understatement Bmac...

Cant you write tshirt a ticket for like reckless driving or something.. Or the track could have a minimum speed that has to be met (sorta like new circle) if rick dont meet it you can write him a ticket.. or SHOOT HIM.. LOLOLOL :O


----------



## Tshirt Man

Laugh now but I TQ'ed in the rentals last race! I sure hope Bmac can shoot straighter than he drives!!!


----------



## hotspot

The wife is outta town this weekend.. I am gonna "try" to race sat. I stopped and got some body mounts and stuff to finish up the BRP..


----------



## Tshirt Man

If I had a dollar for everytime I have heard Flemming say that...? We should have a good crowd this weekend. I will have my buds car ready!


----------



## triplejracer

i am ready for sat., just trying to decide how many laps i am going to put on the t-shirt man.lol
i just have to remember pull the trigger an turn left .lol later


----------



## PINKY

realdeal said:


> I know there are more than 2 guys reading this thread. Feel free to chime in here or at the shop if you don't want to post.
> 
> As far as pinions I suppose we could open it up. That seems to work fine in the Slider class.




Well, here is my input. I have started a build myself. Use the rule from the instructions for 21 and 22T only. Keep it simple. It is Legends right ?

Handout motors is fine with me, but do a blind draw 5 minutes or so before the heats, not when the racer gets to the track.

Here is a link to my buildup.......

http://www.coyotehobbies.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=4099


----------



## hotspot

Tshirt Man said:


> If I had a dollar for everytime I have heard Flemming say that...? We should have a good crowd this weekend. I will have my buds car ready!


Yup, I have to do this thing called "WORK" you otta try it sometime.. LOL

Mike shelby said he was racing down at herrington... 

I got my body painted and mounted and my bushings glued in.. The little cot bodies are pretty scale looking..


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

Rick doesnt know what work is! I am now the proud owner of a buds car.


----------



## Tshirt Man

there goes the neighborhood.....another hooptie in the crowd to join Flemming =-0


----------



## Tshirt Man

just because I deligate work better than I do work don't be a hater.


----------



## hotspot

Tshirt Man said:


> just because I deligate work better than I do work don't be a hater.


Rick do you offer lessons on that.. Man that would be a handy piece of knowledge right thar..:thumbsup:


----------



## Tshirt Man

yep...I will send you a bill. You're on your own with the hooptie thing...


----------



## triplejracer

just wanted to say thanks for the good time last night at the speeders carpet oval.rick get some more speed.lol.I do have one request, maybe Katelyn does,lol,softer barrier walls.I don`t think those 2x4`s` can that many hard licks,lol,what do you think RICK.hahahaha chasis OUCH later


----------



## BMCALLISTER01




----------



## hotspot

dang who's the stud in the blue hat in the background??? LOL


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

Keith

Here is a link for a 6 cell chassis for the scalpel.
http://www.browneng.org/products.html#top


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

Just bought me a used recoil for a great deal. Cant wait to run it in a few weeks


----------



## BMCALLISTER01




----------



## BMCALLISTER01

I almost have the buds car ready for some action. Fleming get yours ready.


----------



## hotspot

Mines ready just wait'n on a speed control:wave:

I may try a 6 cell scalpel.. Depending on how the buds car works.. I know how to get the scalpels pretty fast..


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2LwWHlzXnw

We need to convert a sliders to the latemodel conversion with drift tires like in the video.


----------



## Tshirt Man

Flemming do you have a ESC for your buds car yet? Call me tonight.


----------



## realdeal

*Racing Saturday August 16*

It's time for our last race prior to the points series. This Saturday evening starting at 5PM. We have a few more Recoils getting ready. If anyone else would like to join that fun talk to me. We have several of the pro kits on the shelf with an unadvertised special price for racers.

My Legend will be ready. I may need to borrow one of Rick's "Extreme" spec motors for this one. Handout motors will be here for the points series. If you plan on running Legends this fall speak up so I have an idea how many motors to order.

Keith


----------



## realdeal

*Fall Points Series Rules and Schedule Posted*

http://www.speedersonline.com/racing.html

Make sure your car is ready to race this fall. This is shaping up to be a great racing season.


----------



## Tshirt Man

Ricks latest bodies painted by Jody Miller - www.killerkoncepts.org


----------



## realdeal

*Timing System Update + Racing for Kids*

I was able to talk with the timing system guy today and we've figure out the issue we had last week. The new firmware for the decoder told it to ignore anything below 2.6 seconds. The reason Jaime was missing more laps is because he was faster. That also explains why Brad missed more than Don with Don's car. I have new firmware to install tomorrow that should eliminate that problem. If anyone wants to come by and test it out feel free.


I've had a request to form a racing class specifically for younger drivers. This would be for novice drivers in the 6-12 age range. I would like to know how many would be interested in such a class. If you are interested, which car would you like to run?



Great looking body Rick! I didn't get to talk with you much tonight since it was busy.


----------



## Mike South

MY son is 7 and he has a losi mini-t truck. I think for him oval racing would be best. If there was a truck class maybe you could put in a ramp so there was a jump.


----------



## nutz4rc

We want to do something like the drifter late models at our track. Where did you get the tires and what are they? It says ABS on the video, just curious? Thanks.


----------



## Tshirt Man

???? what video? are you on the correct thread.


----------



## ky67camaro

Very nice bodies Rick...


----------



## nutz4rc

It is video on post # 286 by BMCCallister01. Shows Losi Late Models set up as drift cars.

Never mind. I found text under the video that explains it. Thanks anyway.


----------



## BudBartos

For novice if You want them to get track time were they will have fun instead of fixing broken parts in the pits. Go with the BRP cars:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Also the cars in the video are 1/10th 4 wd touring with wedge bodies and hard plastic tires. You will never get a 1/18th 2 wd to drift like that.


----------



## nutz4rc

I did catch my error on the type of car. However I had my Losi 1/18th Late Model sliding sideways on our high banked carpet track Saturday morning. I used electrical tape around the entire right rear tire. No traction equals rear end hanging out. Now to see if I can find pvc the size of Losi tires.


----------



## realdeal

BudBartos said:


> For novice if You want them to get track time were they will have fun instead of fixing broken parts in the pits. Go with the BRP cars:thumbsup:



I gotta say that in several hours of total runtime the BRP rentals have not broken anything. The only maintenance I've had to do besides charge the batteries was replace one nut holding on a kingpin. Not too shabby considering the abuse they take sometimes.


----------



## hotspot

Yeh I believe the BRP cars are pretty darn indestructable... They handle really really well.. I went to play with setup the other day and if felt so good I didnt touch it, it was fast anywhere I wanted to run it..


----------



## realdeal

*Racing Saturday at Speeders!*

Hey guys,

The summer break is over and the Fall points series gets underway this Saturday. There are several new things happening this year. Check out http://www.speedersonline.com/racing.html for more information. Practice starts at 2PM and racing starts at 5PM this Saturday 9/20/08.

Keith


----------



## Bracket Bob

Was wandering if any of you mini guy's have a slider or mini late model you want to get rid of? pm me.


----------



## phatinlow

*I hear theres a new track*

I just heard theres a new track coming soon to lexington should be big enough to run run 10 th scale


----------



## Mike South

We are running 10th scale at speeders as well. Last week we had 5 cars, what a blast!


----------



## Tshirt Man

what classes are racing. Who all had 10th scale cars? Any buds cars?


----------



## ky67camaro

Hey Rick. Where you been? We had mini T's on the road coarse. Recoil's on the oval. Late models on the oval. 10th scale on the oval with 27 turn motors and 4 cells. Whole lot of fun in all classes. Recoils on road coarse this coming Sat. 
As far as 10th scale:
Me (Jamie)
Keith
Mike South
Lamar
Mike

Don has one. Not sure when he will run. Mark has one and will be there this coming Sat. 
Hope to see you there.


----------



## Tshirt Man

Hey Jamie - we have been racing 10th scale late models at Gwinn Island for the past couple of months. I found a stock motor I just need to switch the ESC program over to brushed. I will be there before to long, we are just having a blast racing the dirt and each other.


----------



## triplejracer

whats up jamie long time no see or talk i heard you had been racing up there oh yeah its big sam lol later


----------



## realdeal

*Racing tonight!*

Looks like we may have a decent turnout toninght. We'll be running the 1/10 Pan Cars (4-cell, 27T) and Recoils for sure. We should be able to run the Slider/Late Models and Mini-Trucks as well.

You still have a couple of hours to get here.

Keith


----------



## ky67camaro

Hey Sam. Very long time buddy. You should come on out and have some great fun with us. Surely you still have a 7 year old pan car like the rest of us to come and play with. We had lots of fun tonight racing. Hope to see you soon buddy.


----------



## Tshirt Man

Hey Keith, are there any results up yet? I know I have not been at the track but we all still check in to see who the winners were and what classes were ran.


----------



## realdeal

There's been a lot going on at the shop. I have the results here but not online. They'll be up soon.


----------



## realdeal

*Results now online*

Hey guys...

I built the new web pages for results. They are online now at: http://www.speedersonline.com/results.html

We're having a blast with these new classes. Racing tonight at 5PM. Call the shop if you have any questions.

Remember there are 2 drops and a double points night still to come so it isn't too late to join the points series. If you don't want to run for points we are now giving plaques for all classes and pay outs for classes with 5 or more entries.


Just an FYI there is no racing next weekend 10/18 due to the iHobby expo that I will be attending.


----------



## realdeal

*We're racing again tomorrow*

Racing tomorrow (10/24) at 5PM.

Classes:

1/10 Pan Car
Mini-Truck
Recoil Oval
Mini-Late Model / Slider


----------



## Tshirt Man

what happend to legends?


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

Tshirt Man said:


> what happend to legends?


You need to be running legends Rick, so you can learn how to turn left again.


----------



## Tshirt Man

shut up boy...no doughnuts in here.... =-0


----------



## Bracket Bob

Rick got the slider done, when you get a chance you and bmac need to bring em on down!


----------



## Tshirt Man

I am done dirt racing for this season. Maybe next year when it gets warm.


----------



## Tshirt Man

It was a great night at SPEEDERS tonight and not just because I lucked into a win. I really didn't think we could run 10th scale on the small oval but it turns out with all the great driving we pulled it off. My hat is off to all who were racing tonight for all the "smart" driving. I am looking forward to next week with the 12th scales too. That brings me to the next item. I think we need to stick to 19 turn brushed motors but I would also like to run a brushless that is equal to the brushed motors. Chime in and give your opinion. I know that everone will not be running brushless but some have already sold most of our brushed stuff.


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

There you go wanting to change the rules Rick.


----------



## Bracket Bob

That's Rick for you! one "WIN" and he want's a rule change!:dude: "RICK STFU AND RACE"!


----------



## Tshirt Man

Hey Keith - Any idea when the results from Saturday will be up? Also if anyone has Lamar's number, I have a painted body for 12th scale. -Rick


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

Rick

You know the results. Fantom is not going to except those results as a sponsorship incentive.


----------



## Bracket Bob

Yeah Rick! Thats Like A Nascar Driver Going Dirt Track Racing Lol! "it Aint Goin Count"


----------



## realdeal

*Working on results*

I'll be working on the results today. I'm definitely down for the brushless stuff. I stuck an old Novak 5800 system in my car just to see how it did. It definitely had more power but I couldn't beat a 2.498 lap. I don't think it matters how much power we put in these it's going to be really tough to run much faster than the 2.4s. 

Several of the guys have been talking about using the Sidewinder 4600 system in 12th scale. It is less than $150 for motor and ESC. The motor is $85 if you already have an ESC.

I think the best solution would be to offer a choice of 17.5 brushless / 27T brushed in 1/10 and 13.5 / 19T in 1/12. That will make us compatible with more tracks.


----------



## BudBartos

Have You been able to get enough BRP cars to run?
We have had fair turnouts this season so far 16 and 17 Weather will be turning cold up here soon so I hope that helps.


----------



## realdeal

*Results are up*

Results are up at - http://www.speedersonline.com/results.html

Bud-We haven't had enough to do a Buds class yet. I would expect that to be a barrel of fun if we can get them all together. 

Can I use a brushless motor pod on the rental cars? I'm thinking about using some low kv brushless motors to make the cars virtually maintenance free.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes #325R will work.


----------



## realdeal

*Points are updated*

Points are finally up to date again. See them here: http://www.speedersonline.com/results.html


----------



## Tshirt Man

Lookin for the results from past weekend. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hotspot

LOL!!!!!!!

Here ya go.. I will post em..

pos driver pace
1 rick bullock SLOW


----------



## realdeal

*Results Up*

Results are up. Points coming. http://www.speedersonline.com/results.html


----------



## realdeal

*Points are up*

Points are up.


----------



## Tshirt Man

------> still lookin' for the results.....Thanks!


----------



## realdeal

It's on my to-do list for today.


----------



## realdeal

*Results are up*

Results from the last two race nights are posted. I'll have to do the points tomorrow.

http://www.speedersonline.com/results.html


----------



## realdeal

Points are up.

http://www.speedersonline.com/results.html


----------



## Tshirt Man

Keith - get your stuff ready to race. They are racing on Friday. Races start at 7:30. -Rick


----------



## Bracket Bob

HECK YEAH COME ON OVER AND RACE! :woohoo: BUT YOU MIGHT WANNA PUT A BIGGER GEAR ON YOUR CAR SINCE THE TRACKS BIGGER!


----------



## Bracket Bob

NEW NEWS! (QWINN ISLAND RACEWAY IN DANVILLE KY)TRACK IS GOING TO BE DONE THIS SAT DEC 6TH, CLAY BANKED OVAL INSIDE. 30 x 60 WITH HEAT AND PLENTY OF PIT SPACE! WITH LEGENDS ON THE DIRT!
BOMBERS . (RUNNING)

MINIS (ALL BRANDS) MOD AND STOCK WELCOME (RUNNING)

1/10 TH SCALE TRUCKS MOD AND STOCK WELCOME (RUNNING)

LATE MODEL 1/10TH SCALE BUGGIES, THEY SEEM TO HANDLE THE SHORT TRACK BETTER. (RUNNING)

RETURNING IS THE PURE STOCK CLASS(THIS CLASS WILL BE STOCK FROM THE BOX, BATTERY LIMITED TO 3800) NO BRUSHLESS IN THIS CLASS. ? (RUNNING)

LEGENDS . (RUNNING)

PULLING TRUCKS( VEHICLES)? DURING INTERMISSION?

OUT OF THESE SEVEN CLASSES MAY HAVE 4 DEFINTE CLASSES....THERE WILL BE HEAT....ALSO SPACE FOR RACERS WITH THEIR OWN TABLES

THE CLAY COMES MONDAY AN AGAIN WE WILL BE RACING SATURDAY.... BE THERE BEFORE 4:00PM THOUGHT SOME OF YOU GUYS THAT HAVE MINI'S MIGHT WANNA TRY YOUR SLIDERS AND LATE MODELS OUT ON THE DIRT!


----------



## Tshirt Man

NO DIRT RACERS IN HERE. PLEASE POST ON DIRT OVAL DOT COM. 

Keith it seems something is wrong with the speeders website. When I try to go to it, I get a de-bug prompt and it basically locks my comp. and I can't do anything except shutdown my ISP. Please advise. Also looking for results from last weeks race. Thanks!


----------



## Bracket Bob

"no Dirt Racers In Here. Please Post On Dirt Oval Dot Com." Rick If You Dont Like It Delete It! As Far As Dirt Racers I Think Losi's Intention For The Slider And Mini Late Model Was Dirt!


----------



## theoz

indoor dirt oval opens this saturday in danville, ky at gwinn island raceway, races start at 4:00pm


----------



## realdeal

Tshirt Man said:


> Keith it seems something is wrong with the speeders website. When I try to go to it, I get a de-bug prompt and it basically locks my comp. and I can't do anything except shutdown my ISP. Please advise. Also looking for results from last weeks race. Thanks!


rick - I just tried it with Firefox and IE on multiple computers. It worked on both. I'm not sure what the problem could be. I haven't changed anything since last time you would have accessed the site. The results are not up yet. I will try to get to those tomorrow. I also will work out all the scenarios for the various classes where we will award a champion.

Remember guys this Saturday is the NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS. This is our finale of the points series. There will be FREE pizza and soft drinks, a concourse competition and double points. 

You can win the concourse competition even if this is your first night of racing.

Gwinn Island guys - I think it would be appropriate to start your own thread. The title of this one is Speeders Raceway in Lexington, KY.


----------



## Bracket Bob

YES IT WOULD AND IT HAS BEEN! JUST LETTING THE GUYS THAT HAVE BOUGHT SLIDERS AND LATE MODELS KNOW THERE IS A PLACE TO RACE ON DIRT, SEEING THAT NO OTHER PLACE IS RUNNING SLIDERS AT THIS TIME. I HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH QWINN ISLAND IAM JUST PASSSING THE WORD AS A RACER TO RACERS.:wave: SO CHILL LIL BILL!


----------



## Tshirt Man

Bob - quit yelling. I am right here not across the room! You racing Friday night?


----------



## Bracket Bob

You Know I Am, I Wouldn't Miss It! Then Sat On The Red Clay Oval! And Iam Not Yelling I Just Have My Cap Loc On And Iam Too Lazy To Reach Over And Click It Off!


----------



## realdeal

*So it all comes down to this!!!*

http://www.speedersonline.com/results.html

The Night Of Champions is almost here. This is the double points final to the series. I have accounted for all drops assuming that with double points no one will be dropping this race. If you have points beside your name in a particular class then those will be added to your total should you miss the finale.

The maximum possible points for the night is 320. That would be for someone winning each heat they enter, the A-main and setting a track record for single lap and total laps in each race. The maximum practical points is 240 which would be for someone winning two heats and the A-main. With that in mind...

Scenarios:

Recoil First Place - Jamie has an 89 point lead over Mike for first place. If Mike wins the A-main and two heats then Jamie needs to finish third or worse in the B-main with no bonuses for Mike to pull the upset.

Recoil Second Place - Mike has a 30 point lead over Donald for second place. Donald could win two heats and finish no lower than one place behind Mike to win second. If neither Mike nor Donald wins a heat then Donald needs to win the A-main with Mike not making the A-main to move up. Lots of potential here.

Recoil Third Place - Donald has a 33 point lead over Lamare. This is pretty much the same scenario as second place.

Pan Car First Place - Accounting for drops Keith has a 3-point lead over Jamie. Pretty much if either Keith or Jamie win one more heat than the other that is your first place winner. If Jamie wins the A-main with Keith winning no heats then he gets the series win. If Jamie finishes second or lower in the A-main with no bonuses then Keith must finish one spot lower with no bonuses to win by one-point. If neither Keith or Jamie race on Saturday then Jamie will win by one-point by virtue of his higher drop. Any way you slice it this one will be close.

Pan Car Second Place - Jamie has an 80 point lead over Mike for second. Mike would have to win two heats and finish at least third in the A-main with Jamie finishing no better than third in the B-main to move up. If Jamie makes the A-main he should clinch second place.

Pan Car Third Place - Mike has a 45 point lead over Rick. If Rick wins two heats and the A-main with Mike not winning a heat then he will clinch Third place. If Mike and Rick both win two heats and Rick wins the A-main then Mike will have to make the A-main to clinch. This is another close one.

Mini-T First and Second Place - Barring some miracle first and second place belong to Bobby Gregory and Max South as long as they run in the class.

Minit-T Third Place - This is between Derek Rice and Shane Ware. Derek hasn't been showing up. If that continues and Shane races he will win third. If Derek shows up then he will need to win a heat to clinch third.

Slider / Late Model - This class did not run enough to qualify for awards.

If you have a favorite desert bring it. I will be providing pizza and soft drinks. This should be a fun finale for the series.

Keith


----------



## realdeal

*Awards are done!*

I've just confirmed that the trophies are done. The special plaques are ready to go as well. 

If we run our normal classes this Saturday the total prize giveaway will be over $750 just for the Night Of Champions.

For the entire series we will have given away over $1200 in prizes!

I hope to see everyone in the house this Saturday.


----------



## Tshirt Man

This is killin me....I guess I will have to race!


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

I might have to race pan car, just to knock Rick out of third place.=~)


----------



## realdeal

You should come Brian. I don't think you've run since we changed the track. It's a lot different than last year.

BTW - I've got a Leading Edge Executioner roller at the shop for $125 if anybody is interested. I'm also selling my 10L3 for $80.

I just ran the one I'm keeping for myself. Very good :thumbsup:.


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

Are we racing today?


----------



## Mike South

Jamies' there and he said we are racing.


----------



## ky67camaro

I just wanted to send out a very loud THANKS to Keith and his family for giving us a place to race and for having a great points series. I really enjoyed racing with everyone and can't wait to to keep racing with all of you. Congrats to all. Thanks again Keith.

Jamie


----------



## realdeal

*Great Ending*

We had 27 entries for our Night of Champions. That is a pretty nice turnout. We'll do this again for the next series. I want to thank Mike South's wife Robin for the AWESOME cake in the shape of an RC Car. We'll have some pictures up on the website soon. I hope everyone had a good time and I look forward to any constructive suggestions you may have for the next series.

Congratulations to the series winners:

Recoil - 1st Jamie Woosley, 2nd Mike South, 3rd Donald Hunter

1/10 Oval - 1st Keith, 2nd Jamie Woosley, 3rd Mike South

Mini Truck - 1st Bobby Gregory, 2nd Max South, 3rd Shane Ware

Outstanding Rookies - Shane Ware and Bobby Gregory (twice)

Councours d'Elegance - Jamie Woosley, Rick Bullock, Mike South

Top Speeder - Jamie Woosley

There were some close battles but the points held up from last week.

From the looks of the 1/10 pan cars we have in the class now the next series will be even more competitive than this one. That had to be the fastest bunch of stock pan cars that have been on a Lexington track in a few years.

Personally I haven't felt that anxious before a race since I was 12 years old and running a Tamiya Hornet around a small dirt track behind Hobby House in Lousiville. After Jamie won the first heat and I knew the only way for me to still have a shot was to get the bonus points for winning the next heat that was pretty exciting. I still feel bad that I got into Jamie and spun him in the main. He's a hard guy to pass. I was trying my best to do it cleanly. I don't know how it didn't spin me as well.

Thanks EVERYONE!


----------



## realdeal

*The Best Series EVER in 2009!*

I am going to do everything I can to have the BEST series that Lexington has EVER seen in 2009.

For starters we will be redoing the track so that the oval uses the ICE type layout. My goal is not to speed it up but to make passing a little easier and keep from launching cars off the current barrier. This will also allow us to create a PVC roadcourse for the Recoil cars and possibly 1/10 touring.

Secondly the series will run for the entire year. It will actually be easier to participate than the weekly series we run now. Starting in January (dates TBD) there will be one Saturday every month that is the points day. It will be the same one each month to make it easy to remember. That will make for 12 race dates with 2 drops allowed. We will run non-points races on the off weeks for fun and practice. We will still be giving out the plaques for nightly winners.

Finally - The GRAND FINALE, THE BIG ENCHILADA - I will be taking up to 3 class winners to the 2010 SNOWBIRD Nationals in Orlando Florida. I'll pay for your hotel room (1 room per person) from Tuesday night through Sunday, your entry fee for the first class and give you $200 spending cash. I'll be driving a Van big enough for 4 of us and all of our gear. If you would prefer to provide your own transportation there will be an allowance based on the price of gas at the time of the trip.

I say up to 3 class winners because that's how much room we'll have in the van but as of now we only run 2 classes that compete at Snowbirds. For a look at the classes for Snowbirds go here: http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/2009classes.htm

Are there any classes besides 1/10 Stock (17.5) and 1/12 (13.5) that anyone could commit to running? We need at least 6 solid participants to add a points class.

I'm partial to this one: http://www.usvintagetransam.com/ , http://www.rctech.net/forum/indiana-michigan-racing/225057-indy-slots-vta-racing-among-others.html

I won't be leaving out the guys who want to run in classes that aren't eligible for Snowbirds. We will have trophies and prize money in those classes.


----------



## dburris47130

Is the 1/12 (13.5) a brushless 4 cell class following ROAR rules I assume? I am also assuming oval. Are you planning on a specific Saturday of each month (like the second Saturday) so people can plan accordingly?

Thanks,

David:wave:


----------



## realdeal

Hi David

We will be following a set Saturday schedule. It looks like the third Saturday is the one least likely to be impacted by holidays. I'll firm that up in the next week or two. We aren't following ROAR rules exactly. I would have to study them a bit to see the differences.


----------



## Tshirt Man

Hey Keith, we are pretty close to the roar rules. I guess we should start checking the weight of the cars and such. I think this would be a good idea especially to attract so new racers to the track. I will be by some time this week to get the infield measurements to be able to cut the pvc to the right lengths. -Rick


----------



## realdeal

Sounds good. If anybody with a truck big enough to haul a 4x8 sheet wants to help me go get the paneling to make the ICE I could do that tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Tshirt Man

Keith I just spoke with John Foister about the ice they are using in Cincy. He said it was at home depot or lowes in the bathroom dept. It is a pressed paper type board used for shower enclosures. It's around $10.00 for a 4x8 sheet. -Rick


----------



## realdeal

I think Mike South is bringing his truck by Saturday evening to help me go pick up the ICE. Is anyone interested in helping to lay out the new track?

I could do this Saturday night after 5PM or Tuesday afternoon/evening.

I also need some help from the experienced guys with rules for 1/10 and 1/12 pan car. We could go with ROAR rules I suppose but just a glance through that rule book gives me a headache. I'd like to keep it simpler than that if possible.


----------



## realdeal

*Racing - Saturday 12/20*

The new oval track setup is done. A BIG THANKS to Mike, Maxx, Jamie and Bobby for the help.

We'll be racing oval this Saturday 12/20 at 5PM.

The classes for Saturday are 1/10 Pan Car, 1/12 Pan Car, Legends and Super Mini-Late Model.

Brushless 17.5 is now allowed in 1/10, Brushless 13.5 is now allowed in 1/12.


This is just a test and tune race. We will be handing out our normal plaques with payouts in classes with 5 or more entries.


----------



## realdeal

*Classes coming together for next season*

I want to lock in our classes for next year. I think if we limit the classes a little bit we can get more participation per class and the racing will be better. It also gives the racers peace of mind that the stuff they buy now will be legal and usable for a reasonable amount of time. It will also allow me to stock the shop better for race night parts. It is looking like we'll be able to run on two nights split between oval and roadcourse. If we don't get enough participation for two nights we can combine them and shorten up the class list but I'll try the split racing through the end of February.

Friday Night Roadcourse:

VTA Trans-Am Touring - http://www.usvintagetransam.com/

Mini-Truck Open Modified

Recoil Spec Brushless

1/12 GTP Pan Car (Need a head count for this one)


Saturday Night Oval:

1/10 27T Brushed or 17.5 Brushless 4-cell NiMH

1/12 19T Brushed or 13.5 Brushless 4-cell NiMH

Legends Pro Spec

Super Mini-Late Model



Some random thoughts about these classes - 

Are two 1/12 classes (Oval and Roadcourse) too many?

We could replace 1/12 GTP with another touring class (1/18 or 1/10). There a lot of touring cars in Lexington that aren't being raced right now. I've even been approaced about a drift class.

We could replace the 1/12 oval with 1/10 trucks. Perhaps with a 19T / 13.5 power class.

Jumps or No Jumps for Mini Truck?

What power setup for 1/12 GTP?

I intend to allow Lipo (7.4V Maximum) for the following classes: VTA (21.5 brushless only), Mini Truck Open Mod, Super Late Model, Recoil - They must be properly secured and soft case lipos must be charged inside safety bags. I will add sand-filled fire buckets for any incidents. We will follow ROAR rules for charge voltage and additional safety precautions. This should lower the cost of racing over the course of the year.

If developments in the 1-cell Lipo movement warrant a change we can look at that for 2010.

Tech will be more stringent this year. We will have weight, roof height and ride height limits for most classes. 

The Legends class in this area is a mess. Most cars running (including mine) don't fit the rules as written by Bolink. I don't have the time that would be required to check every car for the proper front springs, proper steering knuckles, proper axles, proper gearing and legal motors every race. What are some ideas here?


----------



## ky67camaro

Hey Keith, I think you should also run recoils on the oval on Saturday night as well. I think there are a few people that only run recoils for themselves. Just a thought. If you have 5 or 6 recoils show up on Saturday night wanting to run, I think it would be a good idea to have that class. If 5 or 6 of anything show up either night, we should run them. Just a thought.
Jamie


----------



## VolsFan

ky67camaro said:


> Hey Keith, I think you should also run recoils on the oval on Saturday night as well. I think there are a few people that only run recoils for themselves. Just a thought. If you have 5 or 6 recoils show up on Saturday night wanting to run, I think it would be a good idea to have that class. If 5 or 6 of anything show up either night, we should run them. Just a thought.
> Jamie


I have to agree with Jamie. Mainly because I will probably never make a Friday night race and Recoil was what got me back in the hobby. I also think we should also open up the gear ratios as it's obvious from the last couple of races that the cars are not that equal. I would mind running Recoil on just the road course either. With the new track system, how hard is it to switch from oval to road course?

With all of his knowledge of Bolink cars and being a former corporate driver for Bolink. I "volunteer":woohoo:Jamie's sevices as the offical race tech for the Legends cars.
Respectfully,
Mark


----------



## Mike South

I'm not sure how many Friday nights that I can make either. I want to run the recoils on the road course as well, but also on the oval. Could we run the recoils on the oval every other Saturday?


----------



## VolsFan

*Road Course Layouts Ideas*

Here are some thoughts on the road course layout that Jamie came up with. Four different layouts can be made from the same pieces. We came up with a way to color code to make the assembly pretty quick for each layout. Let us know your thoughts.


----------



## realdeal

I like the roadcourse ideas. Did you guys do a parts count by chance? I can go get the stuff tomorrow or Tuesday and cut it out.

Changing from oval to roadcourse will probably take a bit longer than before. That might make it more difficult to run a mixed night. The only way to test is to build it and time the setup.

We can do a mixed Recoil class like we did this past series with the roadcourse races taking place on Friday nights. I like that idea.

I'm definitely open to running different or even additional classes just for fun if participation is there. An example would be the "kids" class we ran sometimes this year. I would like to avoid the scenario where we have 10 different classes with only 3 or 4 guys that own a car. Each additional heat in a round adds about 35 minutes to the race schedule. Ideally we would keep the Friday night schedule to 7 heats per round or less. That would get us finished up at around 11PM with a 7PM start. Any later than that and those of us with kids start running into schedule problems. Saturday night gives us the option of running up to 10 heats with a 5PM start and still getting done before 11PM. We can juggle things like time between races and rounds to try and keep the night from going too late.

There will be a participation threshold for points series classes. For example we will need to have at least 6 racers for 10 of the 12 points races for the big prizes. If we don't get regular participation in a class I will drop that one from the points and run it just for fun. I'll have that criteria spelled out before we begin.


----------



## VolsFan

Keith,
Jamie and I quickly came up with about 13 pieces of 2"PVC (don't hold me to that yet) I'm going to look at it closer tomorrow at lunch. We picked a couple of points where it can be broken down into sections and places where we can put sand bags to hold it all down and together. We thought we could put small color coded marks on the wall and floor and that with two or three people, could have the track down and assembled in less than 5 minutes. With that in mind, I hope you would consider running road course races on Sat. as well. Since I'm making the biggest stink about it. I'll volunteer to be the one of the ones to tear down and assemble the track on Sat. nights. Friday nights will be close to impossible for me to attend. What ever you decide, I'll still be there to race on Saturday's.


----------



## realdeal

*Classes coming together*

It looks like we have come up with a roadcourse design that will allow us to change during a race night. The classes are also coming together based on feedback here and in the store. 

All racing will occur on Saturday night starting at 5PM.

Points Classes:

1/10 4-cell 17.5 or 27T Oval - Snowbirds Class

Vintage Trans Am - Snowbirds Class USVTA Rules - http://www.apexspeed.com/usvintagetransam/rules/index.html

1/12 (17.5 or 27T GTP Roadcourse) - Possible Snowbirds Class

Recoil - Mixed Course, Open gearing, Spec Brushless, 2-cell Lipo allowed

Legends Oval - Bearings, pinion gear, turnbuckles and battery connectors are the only changes allowed.

Mini Truck - Roadcourse with jumps, Open modified, 2-cell Lipo allowed.

We will run other classes upon request with no points accumulation as long as there are at least 3 entries and the total number of heats per round does not exceed 10. If we consistently have demand for more than 10 heats we can look again at adding another race night.


----------



## realdeal

*Series Announcement*

Entry fees for the 2009 points series will remain at the 2008 price level of $12 for your first entry and $3 for additional entries. If you own (or purchase for $40) an I-lap transponder you will save $5 off your first class EVERY TIME YOU RACE. That means only $10 to race two classes. Families may combine their entries to take advantage of the multi-class discount. The big change for 2009 will be in practice time. Anyone who enters a race during a calendar month gets FREE PRACTICE for the rest of that month. If you race on the last weekend of the month your FREE PRACTICE carries over to the next month.

This fee schedule replaces all previous offers.


----------



## Tshirt Man

Keith here is the link to the lipos and oval racing... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=236444


----------



## VolsFan

Keith,
Did you work on the road course today? Jamie and I can stop by after work tomorrow (Wed) and help if you want.


----------



## ky67camaro

Hey Keith, all of your rules and classes sound awesome. You said you were allowing gear changes in Legend. Is that keeping 48 pitch and the 86 spur and just changing pinions, or are you opening it up to any gear, any pitch. I believe the kits come with the 86 spur 48 pitch. Let us know when you are going to try and work on the road coarse.
Jamie


----------



## realdeal

Rick - I'm very interested in the Lipo developments. We need to lock in our points rules now so it looks like no Lipo in pan cars for points in 2009. We could certainly try them out on non-points nights. If the rumors are true about Novak (or anyone else) making reliable voltage step-up devices to eliminate the RX pack then I think that 1-cell lipo is the correct road for pan cars. Cells would be relatively cheap. No balancers are required so basic chargers could be made for peanuts. That would leave more money in the racers' pockets for a nice brushless motor and esc. Once that purchase is made your ongoing expenses will pretty much just be tires, traction compound and the occasional broken part. We'll have a lot more time to work on setup too since this stuff is nearly maintenance free.

Mark - I didn't get out of the store today. Had too much website updating and paperwork. Bill is working tomorrow so there is a good chance I'll be able to go out mid-day and get the stuff. If you guys want to come over after work just call me to make sure I made it out of the store.


----------



## realdeal

ky67camaro said:


> Hey Keith, all of your rules and classes sound awesome. You said you were allowing gear changes in Legend. Is that keeping 48 pitch and the 86 spur and just changing pinions, or are you opening it up to any gear, any pitch. I believe the kits come with the 86 spur 48 pitch. Let us know when you are going to try and work on the road coarse.
> Jamie


I'll try to get out tomorrow and get the stuff if you guys want to work on it tomorrow (wednesday) evening.

My intention on the Legends was to allow pinion gear changes only. Everyone should still run the 86T 48P spur gear. I'll update that.


----------



## realdeal

*Series schedule is up*

http://www.speedersonline.com/raceschedule.html

Pass it along to your friends.

The series starts on Saturday, January 17 at 5PM.

We will be racing most Saturdays between the points races. I'll try to keep that schedule updated about a month at a time to allow for some flexibility in the family schedule.


----------



## realdeal

*New Roadcourse Layout*

Mark and Jamie can take pretty much all the credit for this one. It should be a much bigger challenge than our previous oval with a dog leg. The best part is it disassembles into 4 pieces and lays down with 2 screws plus the sandbags for quick changeover to oval.


----------



## realdeal

*VTA Tire Tip*

I've started to get some grip with the VTA tires. Anyone setting up a car here is what I recommend:

Scuff the tires
Coat them with Jack The Gripper and let it soak at least 20 minutes
Run the car
Repeat

I've done this about 2 times now and the handling is definitely coming along.


----------



## cheeezn

What are "VTA Tires"?


----------



## Tshirt Man

Vintage Trans Am....HPI rubber tires.


----------



## realdeal

*Racing Saturday January 3rd*

We're on for this Saturday January 3rd.


----------



## VolsFan

*Racing Sat. 3rd*

By show of hands...:thumbsup: who's planning on racing Sat. night?


----------



## Tshirt Man

I will be there at 12:00 noon. -Rick


----------



## realdeal

I'll be here at 10AM. 

Jamie and Mike were practicing today. They should be here.


----------



## ky67camaro

I'll be there. Hey Rick, turned some 2.3's today.:woohoo:

Jamie


----------



## BobbyG

I should be there.
Bobby


----------



## Mike South

I'll be there.


----------



## realdeal

*Racing Saturday 1/10*

We'll be racing again Saturday 1/10.

If you go to the racing schedule page there is now a Google Calendar app that shows all the race dates for the coming your. You can sign up for Google Calendar and it will send you reminders via e-mail or text about the race dates.

Link: http://www.speedersonline.com/raceschedule.html


----------



## realdeal

*Class rules updated*

Class rules have been updated. These match the current standards in use at the Snowbird Nationals. We will continue to use them as our reference for rules when applicable.

http://www.speedersonline.com/classrules.html


----------



## VolsFan

Keith,
Is the plan to run the 12th scale cars on the road course at all the points races and alternate recoil? Or are we going to run 12th scale on the oval as well?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Tshirt Man

Keith when are we headed north? Big track BIG SPEED!


----------



## realdeal

*Series awards updated*

SERIES AWARDS:

To qualify for full series awards a class must have at least 6 entries in 10 of the 12 points races. Classes that do not qualify for the full series awards but run at least 8 points races with a minimum of 3 drivers will receive trophies and gift cards with values based on the number or racers participating. 

Class Champion – Choice of 2010 Snowbird Nationals Trip (Transportation, Hotel, Entry Fee, $200 spending cash) -OR- $500 Speeders Gift Card 


Class Runner-Up – $250 Speeders Gift Card 


Class Third Place - $100 Speeders Gift Card 

Most Improved (Each Class) - $100 Speeders Gift Card 


Concourse Award - $50 Speeders Gift Card - One per class by participant voting 
-Judged on December 12th prior to racing

Top Speeder - Most total points for all classes - $250 Speeders Gift Card 

If all classes qualify for full awards the total value of the prizes for this series exceeds $7,000. You DON'T want to miss this.


----------



## realdeal

VolsFan said:


> Keith,
> Is the plan to run the 12th scale cars on the road course at all the points races and alternate recoil? Or are we going to run 12th scale on the oval as well?
> Thanks,
> Mark


1/12th is going to be on the road course for all races.


----------



## realdeal

Tshirt Man said:


> Keith when are we headed north? Big track BIG SPEED!


My next open date is Saturday, January 24. I think we should get as many guys as possible to go. The idea being we can work on the passing and driving skills at our track and get ready for the big track racing up there.


----------



## Tshirt Man

no oval 12th scale? I guess I will look into one of the Serpent cars then.. =-)


----------



## realdeal

Tshirt Man said:


> no oval 12th scale? I guess I will look into one of the Serpent cars then.. =-)


I think you were the only one with an oval specific car. We'll get our fix of oval with the 1/10th, Legends and Mini Late Model classes.

I think the roadcourse will be a big challenge and probably a big help in improving driving skills.


Who wants to make a prediction on how many laps we'll be turning in 1/10th by the end of this series.

I predict that by the end of this series someone will have turned 125 laps with a 2.29 or lower fast lap.

That's incredible considering the first night of the previous series the winner of the A-main turned 105 laps with a fast lap of 2.73.


----------



## VolsFan

Back to the 12th road course for the moment...What do want to do as far as changing the layout or direction in 12th scale? Different every points race? Keep the same layout as we've been running, just change direction of travel every other points night?


----------



## Tshirt Man

I am happy with the same layout every week. I suck at on road racing...unless its a really big track....with soft walls...very soft walls!


----------



## realdeal

VolsFan said:


> Back to the 12th road course for the moment...What do want to do as far as changing the layout or direction in 12th scale? Different every points race? Keep the same layout as we've been running, just change direction of travel every other points night?


How about we keep the same layout for now until we get some guys used to it. Switching directions every other points night sounds good. If things get too routine I'll reserve the right to change the layout. Keep in mind the layout basically just flips around so the setup won't be any different you'll just be looking at it a different way.


----------



## realdeal

Tshirt Man said:


> I am happy with the same layout every week. I suck at on road racing...unless its a really big track....with soft walls...very soft walls!


We need to work on the soft walls a little bit. I've got the foam and I'm going to look for something to put in front of it. The black edging stuff might work but I feel like there is something better.


----------



## Tshirt Man

use the ice like in the turns....


----------



## VolsFan

Or we could duct tape a pillow to the front of Rick's car.


----------



## Tshirt Man

ha ha maybe to the back of my ankle....


----------



## ky67camaro

LOL you all are killing me...nothing like having fun with each other


----------



## realdeal

I was doing a little productive procrastination today and decided to test the Trinity 17.5 Duo against the Losi 17.5 without any other cars on the track.

I set up a standard 5 minute race with me being the only driver.

For both tests I used the following setup:
Spur 100T
Pinion 49T
Rollout - 3.168
Trinity IB4600 NiMH pack - repeaked for second run
Tires were sauced about 20 minutes prior to each run

First up was the Duo 17.5
Laps: 116
Time: 5.02.488
Fast Lap: 2.476 on lap 33
Fastest Pace: 116 @ 5.00.5 on lap 56-57
Top 5 Avg: 2.504
Top 10 Avg: 2.517
Top 20 Avg: 2.531

Next up was the Losi 17.5
Laps: 116
Time: 5.00.487
Fast Lap: 2.428 on lap 11
Fastest Pace: 118 @5.01.7 on lap 31-32
Top 5 Avg: 2.465
Top 10 Avg: 2.482
Top 20 Avg: 2.500

The Losi definitely felt faster but the falloff was more noticeable. I might be a tad overgeared or overtimed for that motor.

I am absolutely certain now that the 2.323 I ran the other night was an error. I must have wrecked near the lap counter and run back under. The lap prior to that one was a 2.7 and the lap after was a 2.9.

I'm going to keep the Losi motor in my main oval car. The Trinity may go in a 12th scale.


----------



## realdeal

After looking at a bunch of different materials I think coroplast (plastic sign material) would be ideal for our soft barriers. It would have a little give and then we would glue the foam on the back to provide more cushion. 

Rick - You got some of that stuff before. Do you still have access to it?

I would need 2 4x8 sheets. If you can get it let me know how much.


----------



## onefastdude

Sounds like I need to make a road trip...............LOOKOUT McAllister


----------



## Tshirt Man

looks like someone is callin' BMac out....


----------



## realdeal

First points race is Saturday.

I'll be available to stay late Wednesday night if anyone wants to practice. Let me know by calling or posting here asap.

Keith


----------



## realdeal

*Team 859*

I've seen the Team 859 wording on some of the cars and thought I would suggest a T-shirt design.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/32218


----------



## VolsFan

Keith,
I plan on coming by after work to practice 1/12th scale. I'll try to get there around four. I won't make you stay late.
Mark


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-items-sale-trade/267948-team-associated-12r5-lots-extras.html

Great deal for someone wanting to get in cheap.


----------



## realdeal

*Points and Results are up*

I've put up the points from last week - http://www.speedersonline.com/results.html

Last weeks individual results are here - http://www.speedersonline.com/Results/01-17-2009/index.html


Previous results that are just now being posted are here - http://www.speedersonline.com/resultsnonpoints.html

and here - http://www.speedersonline.com/resultsarchive.html


----------



## Tshirt Man

are we racing this week?


----------



## realdeal

Yes we are.


----------



## hankster

Bracket Bob, This thread is for information about Speeders Raceway and their racers. If you want to post information on your local track, start a new thread and do not post it on other track's thread. Thanks


----------



## ky67camaro

I just wanted to commend Keith on the renovations and improvements he has made to Speeders. The track is so much more racer and spectator friendly now. The turn out last weekend I think proved it as well. The atmosphere that is presented at the track is second to none. Everyone has such a great time. Once again, well done Keith. With the other improvements on the horizon, it will only get much better. Thanks for a great place to race.

Jamie


----------



## VolsFan

Keith,
The place is looking good! _If you build it...they will come._ The openess really adds to the track/ spectator side of the business. if you build it...they will come. 
Mark


----------



## jkirkwood

The competition at this track keeps getting better and better. 

Not to mention, $7 for a race night is welcomed in this economy (if you have your own transponder).


----------



## realdeal

Thanks guys. I appreciate all the help in moving the track forward. We're not done yet. The track expansion is next but it won't be the last step. Keep in mind we will be running a full schedule through the summer.


----------



## ky67camaro

*Power issues resolved*

Hey all. Just wanted everyone to know that the power issues we have had the last 2 weeks should all be taken care of. Bobby, Mark, Keith, and myself (Jamie) ran 3 new 20 amp circuits yesterday. No one should have to worry about power outages or brownouts anymore.


----------



## hankster

I believe this thread should get back to the thread topic. Take any personal issues to email. I can assist with this if needed.


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

Rick
Are you on here stirring up trouble, getting people banned?


----------



## Tshirt Man

nope not me...?


----------



## realdeal

*Points are up*

Points are up: http://www.speedersonline.com/results.html

I have put the entire excel spreadsheet online. This will allow you to look for any errors in scoring. You can also calculate drops from this sheet.

Your leaders for each class are:

17.5 Oval - Rick 444 pts
1/12 - Jamie 427 pts
Vintage - Mark E 215 pts
Legends - Will 449 pts

I have also begun calculating our TOP SPEEDER points. Last year's winner Jamie is in the lead right now by only 12 points.

Most races are really close right now. In 17.5 oval the lead is 15 points. In 1/12 the lead is 42 points. In Vintage the lead is 5 points. In Legends Will is dominating right now with a 153 point lead.

The Vintage class is now be competing for trophies and gift cards. The prize amounts will be based on the total number of entries for the season. 

This week is a scheduled week off. I will be open during the week for practice and on Saturday morning. If the weather is nice we may be closing at noon on Saturday to take the little guy to Thunder Over Louisville. Check with me Friday if you want to practice Saturday afternoon.

We are racing again on April 25.


----------



## realdeal

*Lipo racing*

I'm getting ready to update the rules to reflect our vote last weekend to go to 1-cell Lipo batteries in 17.5 Oval for the remainder of the points season.

We will require the SMC 25C 4000mah battery. The part number is SUM4025S. I have several more on order due later this week. There is a special discount price for racers. I have also placed an order for 10 of the TQ Boosters and 10 of the Novak Smart Boost. The TQ parts will be here this week. The Novak stuff is showing due to distributors on 4/17. If you would like to run a receiver pack I have the 7.4V 300mah Lipo in stock right now.

I think this change will lower the battery cost and level the playing field for everyone. If anyone has any questions regarding this change please contact me via PM or e-mail first so we don't clutter this thread. If a question is relevant to everyone we can post it with the answer.


----------



## realdeal

*What about 1S for Vintage?*

Is anybody running in Vintage interested in trying a 1S Lipo power system? I think a 1S 13.5 could be a good option in this class.


----------



## Bracket Bob

*That Was Funny!*



BMCALLISTER01 said:


> Rick
> Are you on here stirring up trouble, getting people banned?


 :wave: oh by the way brain do you want to sale your dirt edm?


----------



## ky67camaro

Bracket Bob said:


> :wave: oh by the way brain do you want to sale your dirt edm?




Wonder who brain is? lol


----------



## Bracket Bob

must had a brain fart this morning hahaha! it's bmac! (sure wasnt talkin about rick) lmao


----------



## cheeezn

Are we going to have the step up adapters available for Saturday nights racing? Novak or TQ?


----------



## Schmoo

I was in the shop on Monday and Keith had some of the new TQ Boosters that had the powerswitch already installed. :thumbsup:

I believe that the Novaks were just released and he had ordered some of them, he wasn't expecting them until later this week though.

Schmoo


----------



## realdeal

The TQ Boosters are in stock. I have 7 or 8 left. It looks like the Novak booster is being released through distributors on April 24. That means we won't have them for this weekend.

FYI - The TQ Booster will not work with the Losi ESC. The booster puts out a measured 4.8v and it looks like the Losi ESC wants more. I have the Lipo RX packs in stock and they have been working very well in my 1/12th.


----------



## cheeezn

Cool. Thanks for the info. Do you have switches in stock?


----------



## ky67camaro

Speaking of BMAC. I heard he is off on the weekends now and could not wait to come and race. Now, he is making up excuses NOT to come and race. One excuse after another from what I here. COME ON Brian........


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

I am trying. I have to get some things done around the house first.


----------



## Tshirt Man

I thought it was "Brain"? All I hear is yada yada yada....if I were slow and out of the loop like bmac, I would be scared too! Yeah I said it, so what!


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

Tshirt Man said:


> I thought it was "Brain"? All I hear is yada yada yada....if I were slow and out of the loop like bmac, I would be scared too! Yeah I said it, so what![/QUOTE
> LMAO Rick, Rick, Rick you never learn> Do ya?


----------



## Tshirt Man

Quote: YADA YADA YADA....scared! 
B-mac = B-main...


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

T-SHIRTMAN=You better tech his motor!


----------



## Bracket Bob

which one? the 13.5 in the 17.5 sleeve? lol


----------



## Mike South

Max and I are going to be there this saturday. Who else is planning on being there?


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

Bracket Bob said:


> which one? the 13.5 in the 17.5 sleeve? lol


lol-Enquiring minds want to know


----------



## ky67camaro

Anyone care to guess what excuse Brian will have this weekend that he won't be able to race? Come on Brian.......I thought I heard someone say that BMAC = B Main..... What's up with that?


----------



## Tshirt Man

yada yada yada....


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

ky67camaro said:


> Anyone care to guess what excuse Brian will have this weekend that he won't be able to race? Come on Brian.......I thought I heard someone say that BMAC = B Main..... What's up with that?


I am trying. The #88 car/chassis #1 is still in R&D. We are currently hoping to get it finished soon and in the windtunnel. Should be coming to a track near you,soon!


----------



## ky67camaro

BMCALLISTER01 said:


> I am trying. The #88 car/chassis #1 is still in R&D. We are currently hoping to get it finished soon and in the windtunnel. Should be coming to a track near you,soon!


HERE WE GO Your gonna need more than a windtunnel


----------



## Bracket Bob

pssssssst BMCALLISTER! i got one of them 17.5 motors like ricks if you wanna borrow it!


----------



## Tshirt Man

its probably plum full of dirt!


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

Bracket Bob said:


> pssssssst BMCALLISTER! i got one of them 17.5 motors like ricks if you wanna borrow it!


I might need to borrow it. They have the dirt oval track done. I heard he was adding 3 ft of banking in the corners. Should be fast and fun


----------



## Tshirt Man

Jamie - I think we need a top ten list of reasons why BMac can't race this weekend?

#10 - I am unpacking boxes....still!
#9 - I lost my bullet...I can't find it anywhere?
#8 - I still have to calibrate my radar gun...?
#7 - All my electronics are still in my slow car...my other slow car...
#6 - ....oh yeah....something about a "windtunnel"...?
#5 - I am scared to get beat by Jamie
#4 - I am really really scared to get beat by both Rick and Jamie
#3 - Am I really in the C-main...?
#2 - What the heck is that smell? (ESC when it releases the magic smoke)
#1 - Hooters wings...Daytona style!


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

I remember I did one of these on you awhile on ago. I wish I could find it.


----------



## ky67camaro

LOL I like number 2.....what about you Brian?


----------



## BobbyG

Now Rick that was rude. Funny but rude.


----------



## Schmoo

man, you guys are rough. pretty dang funny though.

:thumbsup:
Schmoo


----------



## Tshirt Man

Brian knows I am just razzing (coaxing) him into racing this weekend. All in fun, he did the same thing to me on another site. All the top 10, were things that I had said throughout the night. It was pretty funny.


----------



## BATHALA

when is vintage racing?


----------



## Mike South

We race every Saturday night starting at 5:00pm. You can check out the web site for more information and race schedules. http://www.speedersonline.com/


----------



## jkirkwood

Track was hooked up Saturday night. There was even a Bmac sighting but he still didn't race.


----------



## BMCALLISTER01

The car is getting close guys, real close.
Keith
On the lrp speedo, Do you leave the switch to the on/off position when using with the tq booster?


----------



## Tshirt Man

OFF....duh....here is another one for the ole top ten list for b-main...opps, bmac I mean...


----------



## realdeal

Off is correct for the LRP. 

I've got the points done. I'll try to get them posted tomorrow. Lots of movement at the top of each class.


----------



## jkirkwood

Is anyone still using the TQCells booster or has everyone switched to the novak one? If you switched why did you switch?


----------



## realdeal

Still a mix of both. Those that have switched have done so because the Novak delivers 6V instead of 4.8V. The Losi controller won't even work at 4.8V. The TQ booster is about half the size if that is a concern. .


----------



## jkirkwood

The size was my main concern.


----------



## Tshirt Man

Keith - Any chance of the results and the points update anytime soon....Thanks!


----------



## realdeal

I am closing the doors for good. The story is all too common with small businesses. We simply didn't have or generate enough cash to service our debt and continue operations after a period of poor sales. I thought we had a shot to escape this fate until very recently. It is personally trying to accept the failure but I do take some solace that some of the best minds in the universe also got it wrong.

I appreciate all of the customers who have purchased from us over the nearly 5 years we have been in business. I have enjoyed dealing with you. I have come to consider many of you friends and hope to continue that friendship. I anticipate that whatever happens in the next few months and years it will give me more time to participate in the hobbies that we all enjoy.

We will be holding a liquidation sale starting on July 13 and lasting until we clear out a sufficient amount of merchandise and fixtures. The discounts will increase as the selection decreases. Store hours may be unreliable as I am trying to sort this out so if you intend to make a long trip please call ahead.

--Keith Hollifield


----------

